# Comunicazione, web ... Quando tutto diventa virale



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

http://napoli.repubblica.it/cronaca...rd_si_uccide_a_31_anni-147739583/?ref=HRER3-1

quando la  comunicazione virtuale diventa un boomerang e si trasforma in tragedia


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://napoli.repubblica.it/cronaca...rd_si_uccide_a_31_anni-147739583/?ref=HRER3-1
> 
> quando la  comunicazione virtuale diventa un boomerang e si trasforma in tragedia


www.ilrestodelcarlino.it/rimini/cronaca/stupro-video-whatsapp-1.2509566

Il problema è che da quando succede a quando le autorità reagiscono passa un anno e il danno e ormai sei virale.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2016)

[h=1]Rimini, 17enne ubriaca stuprata nel bagno della discoteca. Le amiche filmano e fanno girare il video su WhatsApp[/h]http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2016/09/14/rimini-17enne-ubriaca-stuprata-nel-bagno-della-discoteca-le-amiche-filmano-e-fanno-girare-il-video-su-whatsapp/3032104/


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> www.ilrestodelcarlino.it/rimini/cronaca/stupro-video-whatsapp-1.2509566
> 
> Il problema è che da quando succede a quando le autorità reagiscono passa un anno e il danno e ormai sei virale.


non ti avevo visto :singleeye:

il bello è che le amichette si mettono pure a ridere divertite...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> www.ilrestodelcarlino.it/rimini/cronaca/stupro-video-whatsapp-1.2509566
> 
> Il problema è che da quando succede a quando le autorità reagiscono passa un anno e il danno e ormai sei virale.





Nobody ha detto:


> *Rimini, 17enne ubriaca stuprata nel bagno della discoteca. Le amiche filmano e fanno girare il video su WhatsApp*
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-e-fanno-girare-il-video-su-whatsapp/3032104/


L'uso distorto del web, appunto


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Che schifo


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> non ti avevo visto :singleeye:
> 
> il bello è che le amichette si mettono pure a ridere divertite...


Beh ma la stupidità e crudeltà umana non ha dei limiti, purtroppo, se poi convivono nello stesso soggetto :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh ma la stupidità e crudeltà umana non ha dei limiti, purtroppo, se poi convivono nello stesso soggetto :singleeye:


a me pare però che negli ultimi anni questo "vuoto" nelle persone stia aumentando rapidamente.
Non è nemmeno crudeltà, è miseria dell'anima.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> a me pare però che negli ultimi anni questo "vuoto" nelle persone stia aumentando rapidamente.
> Non è nemmeno crudeltà, è miseria dell'anima.


hai ragione, miseria dell'anima.

certo la facilità con la quale si possono divulgare informazioni, notizie ect ect attraverso il web è veramemte un'arma a doppio taglio

a me nel caso della prima ragazza ha colpito il fatto  che lei abbia inviato il video a persone di cui presumo si fidava e questa mania di condividere ha preso la mano tanto da diventare un processo mediatico


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai ragione, miseria dell'anima.
> 
> certo la facilità con la quale si possono divulgare informazioni, notizie ect ect attraverso il web è veramemte un'arma a doppio taglio
> 
> *a me nel caso della prima ragazza ha colpito il fatto  che lei abbia inviato il video a persone di cui presumo si fidava e questa mania di condividere ha preso la mano tanto da diventare un processo mediatico*


Ha colpito anche me... per tanta gente i social sono diventati la nuova droga.


----------



## ilnikko (14 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ha colpito anche me... per tanta gente* i social sono diventati la nuova droga.*


Oserei dire quasi una vita parallela, non piu' virtuale ma quasi reale. A volte penso ad un videogioco del Nintendo di alcuni anni fa quando le mie ragazze erano piccole, the Sims.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ha colpito anche me... per tanta gente i social sono diventati la nuova droga.


Appunto, ci siamo capiti!! talvolta per qualcuno sembra che scrivere o divulgare anche se stessi nei social o affini sia come sussurrare un pensiero a qualcuno che conosci, resterà così confidenziale e invece ...  sticazzi !!! 

Quanti poi ad oggi privilegiano la comunicazione attraverso i social, web rispetto a quella tradizionale fatta di incontri, conoscenza ect  ect? Credomche il numero di coloro che usufruisce sempre più della comunicazione via social ect ect sia in aumento considerevole 

io e te ora ne siamo un esempio  in effetti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Qui su un giornale nazionale una sedicente "scrittrice impegnata nel sociale e impegnata a denunciare la rappresentazione stereotipata dell’immagine femminile nel mondo della moda e dei media" mostrava empatia e solidarietà, mettendone nome e cognome e insinuazioni a caratteri cubitali.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...nte-e-diventa-il-nuovo-idolo-del-web/1707912/


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Oserei dire quasi una vita parallela, non piu' virtuale ma quasi reale. A volte penso ad un videogioco del Nintendo di alcuni anni fa quando le mie ragazze erano piccole, the Sims.


oppure il pokemon go, che ha riempito le strade di rincoglioniti a caccia di fantasmi elettronici.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto, ci siamo capiti!! talvolta per qualcuno sembra che scrivere o divulgare anche se stessi nei social o affini sia come sussurrare un pensiero a qualcuno che conosci, resterà così confidenziale e invece ...  sticazzi !!!
> 
> Quanti poi ad oggi privilegiano la comunicazione attraverso i social, web rispetto a quella tradizionale fatta di incontri, conoscenza ect  ect? Credomche il numero di coloro che usufruisce sempre più della comunicazione via social ect ect sia in aumento considerevole
> 
> io e te ora ne siamo un esempio  in effetti


i forum sono totalmente diversi dai social  infatti amo i primi e detesto i secondi... e io non posso sbagliare :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Qui su un giornale nazionale una sedicente "scrittrice impegnata nel sociale e impegnata a denunciare la rappresentazione stereotipata dell’immagine femminile nel mondo della moda e dei media" mostrava empatia e solidarietà, mettendone nome e cognome e insinuazioni a caratteri cubitali.
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...nte-e-diventa-il-nuovo-idolo-del-web/1707912/


Ma si, considera che la frase  pronunciata dalla ragazza era diventata anche un tormentone sule radio libere nazionali 
questo per far capire appunto che  il gioco può scappare facilmente  di mano, che si cominciano ad ipotizzare cose anche non vere ( in questo caso che lei cercasse notorietà e avesse usato il video come trampolino di lancio ) perché poi i protagonisti non si conoscono sono un immagine e talvolta un nome e cognome e vengono tranquillamente resi inumani come se fossero,solo oggetti di cui parlare, con i quali divertirsi 
boh a me ste cose fanno riflettere e mi chiedo quante volte anche io posso esser andata oltre ... E magari nemmeno me ne sono accorta


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> oppure il pokemon go, che ha riempito le strade di rincoglioniti a caccia di fantasmi elettronici.


Maro' quello lo odio, considerando che a me i pokemon non son mai piaciuti


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maro' quello lo odio, considerando che a me i pokemon non son mai piaciuti


idem


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> i forum sono totalmente diversi dai social  infatti amo i primi e detesto i secondi... e io non posso sbagliare :carneval:


:rotfl:Giusto !!! Siamo a cavallo


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Giusto !!! Siamo a cavallo


certo! :up:


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Il web è un amplificatore, nient'altro.
Ti dà la possibilità di fare lo stronzo, di dileggiare, di sparare cazzate, di esprimere il bullo che c'è in te senza la paura delle conseguenze dirette e fisiche che puoi incontrare nella realtà.
I social network attualmente sono lo strumento più potente.
L'uso di termini come "cagna" rivolto alle donne ree di avere una libertà sessuale è ormai standardizzato.
Il web rende evidente il marcio che alberga in ognuno di noi, lo libera dai condizionamenti che nel reale esistono sempre. Prova a dire a una ragazza in faccia "cagna" e vedi che ti succede.
Il web moderno, quello dei social network dove tutti scrivono, è diventato un gregge dove tante pecore tentano di fare il lupo.
Io ricordo, alle medie, che un mio compagno aveva diffuso una foto di nudo di una tipa di seconda che era andata con lui. La diffusione toccò i maschietti di terza, e fu limitata ai 10 secondi di osservazione della stampa.
Niente di più. Il tutto segretamente, perché far sapere alle ragazze che i maschi combinavano cose di questo tipo voleva dire trovarsele tutte contro.
Oggi si gioca allo stesso modo, come si è sempre fatto (o voluto fare) ma si cercano - visto che si può - consensi universali. 
E le conseguenze aumentano.
Ho letto dei commenti disgustosi in relazione alla ragazza che si è impiccata.
La mancanza di rispetto è totale grazie al web. Per tanti lei era una cagna: aveva tradito (come tanti/e), aveva fatto sesso davanti a una telecamera (come tanti/e) ma il problema che questo non era più un segreto, ma era dominio pubblico.
Una doppia morale, che da sempre ci contraddistingue: tutto è lecito nell'alcova (in questo caso nell'abitacolo di un auto), ma nulla deve trapelare. Che un pompino visto in internet è da cagna, ma se la tua ragazza invece non te lo fa è una stronza. 
A me dispiace molto che questa ragazza non abbia avuto le spalle larghe abbastanza per sopravvivere a tutto questo: un bel vaffanculo a tutti quei frustrati che l'hanno dileggiata on line ci sarebbe voluto.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Un altro problema è la lentezza nella rimozione dei contenuti web.
Una volta segnalai un video di Youtube in cui ignari naturisti su una spiaggia autorizzata della Corsica venivano ripresi da un pirla in costume per la loro pinguedine.
Il video non era evidentemente autorizzato dai soggetti e i toni del cretino in questione - italiano - erano da bulletto, ma malgrado innumerevoli segnalazioni motivate, il video rimase mesi on line.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai ragione, miseria dell'anima.
> 
> certo la facilità con la quale si possono divulgare informazioni, notizie ect ect attraverso il web è veramemte un'arma a doppio taglio
> 
> a me nel caso della prima ragazza ha colpito il fatto  che lei abbia inviato il video a persone di cui presumo si fidava e questa mania di condividere ha preso la mano tanto da diventare un processo mediatico


Se ne parlava proprio ieri .. Nel 3D di Bender.... E dicevo proprio che mandar proprie cose intime in mani altrui è situazione che richiede estrema cautela, perché non sai mai lo sciabigotto/a che puo star dalla altra parte del display


Stamani quando ho sentito la notizia mi sarei voluto maledire...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il web è un amplificatore, nient'altro.
> Ti dà la possibilità di fare lo stronzo, di dileggiare, di sparare cazzate, di esprimere il bullo che c'è in te senza la paura delle conseguenze dirette e fisiche che puoi incontrare nella realtà.
> I social network attualmente sono lo strumento più potente.
> L'uso di termini come "cagna" rivolto alle donne ree di avere una libertà sessuale è ormai standardizzato.
> ...


Che il web sia un amplificatore vero, una cassa di risonanza forte 

nell'episodio scolastico che hai citato: al giorno d'oggi la foto sarebbe girata su WA o FB e si sarebbe replicata via via in modo esponenziale
in pochissimo tempo tutta la scolaresca ne sarebbe venuta a conoscenza e fare commenti e/o apprezzamenti su persone che non si conoscono e di cui sostanzialmente non ci frega nulla è molto facile, facile anche passare la misura nei commenti .


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Il web, appunto, è un amplificatore, ma la mentalità che fa esprimere quei giudizi è raccapricciante.
Nessuno dei ragazzi coinvolti è stato dileggiato.
Ricordiamo anche che l'età che ci fa definire una persona responsabile di se stessa è una convenzione. Possono esserci persone adulte di età non consapevoli della possibilità di diffusione e non per questo dovrebbero essere prese di mira.
Certamente la base di tutto questo è stato il tradimento. La povera ragazza ha tradito il suo ragazzo con qualcuno che voleva dileggiare il tradito e in questo modo ha tradito anche lei.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il web, appunto, è un amplificatore, ma la mentalità che fa esprimere quei giudizi è raccapricciante.
> Nessuno dei ragazzi coinvolti è stato dileggiato.
> Ricordiamo anche che l'età che ci fa definire una persona responsabile di se stessa è una convenzione. Possono esserci persone adulte di età non consapevoli della possibilità di diffusione e non per questo dovrebbero essere prese di mira.
> Certamente la base di tutto questo è stato il tradimento. La povera ragazza ha tradito il suo ragazzo con qualcuno che voleva dileggiare il tradito e in questo modo ha tradito anche lei.


La Lucarelli oggi l'ha fatto. Ha dileggiato uno stronzo che aveva espresso un giudizio terribile su quella ragazza. Purtroppo l'ha fatto usando gli stessi metodi virali, il che non risolve niente.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La Lucarelli oggi l'ha fatto. Ha dileggiato uno stronzo che aveva espresso un giudizio terribile su quella ragazza. Purtroppo l'ha fatto usando gli stessi metodi virali, il che non risolve niente.


Infatti la Lucarelli non esce da quella logica del dileggio, ma non per le stesse ragioni.
I ragazzi coinvolti nei video vengono considerati dei fighi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2016)

Come mai io non so niente di tutto ciò? 
A parte il tragico epilogo, io nemmeno conoscevo l'esistenza di questi video, di questo tormentone, di questa sfortunata persona. 
Ignorare il virtuale che non serve, il web inutile e che non aggiunge NULLA alla nostra vita....ci pensate mai?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La Lucarelli oggi l'ha fatto. Ha dileggiato uno stronzo che aveva espresso un giudizio terribile su quella ragazza. Purtroppo l'ha fatto usando gli stessi metodi virali, il che non risolve niente.


Non so se userei "purtroppo", in questo caso. Potrebbe essere un deterrente migliore di un'istanza al giudice che ti costa 20.000 euro di spese legali e il risultato arriva dopo un anno.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come mai io non so niente di tutto ciò?
> A parte il tragico epilogo, io nemmeno conoscevo l'esistenza di questi video, di questo tormentone, di questa sfortunata persona.
> Ignorare il virtuale che non serve, il web inutile e che non aggiunge NULLA alla nostra vita....ci pensate mai?


La ragazza si è suicidata, per questo lo sa anche chi si disinteressa di qualsivoglia tipo di gossip.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non so se userei "purtroppo", in questo caso. Potrebbe essere un deterrente migliore di un'istanza al giudice che ti costa 20.000 euro di spese legali e il risultato arriva dopo un anno.


Boh magari la Lucarelli funge anche da catalizzatore e si riparte con la giostra, per dire 

la cronaca di oggi nei Tg era chiara proprio perché nel web in un anno si sono aperte pagine nel  famigerato FB Che dileggiavano costantemente questa persona dimostra che appunto continuare ad alimentare il web in questi casi non è utile 
veramente hanno parlato anche esperti di diritto informatico che hanno rilevato la necessità di implementare la legge sulla privacy e sul diritto all'oblio 
certo prima che le eventuali nuove leggi si facciano e si mettano in pratica ce ne vorrà, presumo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La ragazza si è suicidata, per questo lo sa anche chi si disinteressa di qualsivoglia tipo di gossip.


E venendo a conoscenza (attraverso il suicidio, che fa notizia) di un'esistenza e di fatti di cui non si sapeva nulla fino al suicidio, si diventa improvvisamente sapienti e in grado di commentare con cognizione di causa stabilendo motivazioni, retroscena e responsabilità?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E venendo a conoscenza (attraverso il suicidio, che fa notizia) di un'esistenza e di fatti di cui non si sapeva nulla fino al suicidio, si diventa improvvisamente sapienti e in grado di commentare con cognizione di causa stabilendo motivazioni, retroscena e responsabilità?


Infatti si sta discutendo in generale dell'atteggiamento nei confronti del sesso e dell'amplificazione che il web consente dei pettegolezzi di paese che finiscono sempre per dileggiare la donna.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2016)

Non avevo mai sentito il nome di quella povera ragazza,non sapevo dei video,delle parodie,dei meme...Niente di niente.L'ho saputo per via del gesto estremo  e mi posso immaginare quello che la ragazza ha subito conoscendo anche quelle zone.Ma in fondo che cosa aveva fatto di diverso rispetto a quello che tante altre ragazze fanno ogni giorno ma non lo dicono?Roba che se la fai e si viene a sapere ti chiamano zoccola ma se non la fai sei inibita e anorgasmica e impedita.Tutti sti articoli sui giornali femminili riguardo a vivere liberamente la propria sessualita femminile,le "tecniche" spiatellate su come farlo bene,sul fatto che non ci sia niente di male ecc ecc e al improvviso cascano tutti dal pero e diventano moralisti e professoroni di vita(da progressisti e liberi che erano) per un cavolo di filmato?Il linciaggio sui social e le risate ?E tutti quei post pubblicati sui social che parlavano di rispetto della vita?Alla fine solo parole che appena si vede una ferita si diventa squali attirati dal sangue e tutti là a mordere ?Povera ragazza e poveri noi....Non ci si è mai evoluti,i pregiudizi e i luoghi comuni son il pane quotidiano e tutti pronti a ridere e ad infierire basta che non si tratti dei cazzi propri.Perchè se fosse la figlia,la fidanzata o la moglie propria non si riderebbe più....Pace al anima sua.

P.S : mi auguro che il gesto estremo della ragazza non riporti tutti su youtube e su fb a cercare il filmino perche il rischio è quello.E se proprio non si volesse diventare "complici" sarebbe meglio fermarsi....non vedere niente perchè tanto non ha senso vedere ciò che ognuno fa ma fatto da un altra persona.


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2016)

Ma io non ho mica capito il come. Ha perso il lavoro leggo. Come? Perché?
Poi la gogna pubblica? Sicuramente per chi la conosceva anche solo di vista sarà stata una ghiotta curiosità ma... gogna? De che?
Ha scopato con un tizio, mica trucidava cuccioli di foca..
Che genere di gogna può nascere da una cosa banale come una scopata?
Qualcuno mi spiega?


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non so se userei "purtroppo", in questo caso. Potrebbe essere un deterrente migliore di un'istanza al giudice che ti costa 20.000 euro di spese legali e il risultato arriva dopo un anno.


Temo di no.
Quel ragazzo sarà l'unico sfigato in un mare di gente che continuerà esattamente come prima.
Mancano i controlli da parte di chi gestisce i social network.
Trovi di tutto e tutto resiste a lungo, ormai.
La Lucarelli usa da sempre lo stesso linguaggio, quello della gogna mediatica, da cui dice di dissociarsi.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io non ho mica capito il come. Ha perso il lavoro leggo. Come? Perché?
> Poi la gogna pubblica? Sicuramente per chi la conosceva anche solo di vista sarà stata una ghiotta curiosità ma... gogna? De che?
> Ha scopato con un tizio, mica trucidava cuccioli di foca..
> Che genere di gogna può nascere da una cosa banale come una scopata?
> Qualcuno mi spiega?


La prendevano in giro,la deridevano per strada,scrivevano sulle mura di casa sua,la insultavano su facebook,prendevano in giro anche il fidanzato per come ho letto...Era arrivata al punto di non uscire più di casa,trasferirsi in un altra regione,abbandonare il suo lavoro,chiedere il cambiamento di cognome,fare un primo tentativo di suicidio.Tutto scritto nei vari articoli.Se è arrivata a questo punto è probabile che sia pure peggio di quello che si possa immaginare...


----------



## bettypage (15 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non avevo mai sentito il nome di quella povera ragazza,non sapevo dei video,delle parodie,dei meme...Niente di niente.L'ho saputo per via del gesto estremo  e mi posso immaginare quello che la ragazza ha subito conoscendo anche quelle zone.Ma in fondo che cosa aveva fatto di diverso rispetto a quello che tante altre ragazze fanno ogni giorno ma non lo dicono?Roba che se la fai e si viene a sapere ti chiamano zoccola ma se non la fai sei inibita e anorgasmica e impedita.Tutti sti articoli sui giornali femminili riguardo a vivere liberamente la propria sessualita femminile,le "tecniche" spiatellate su come farlo bene,sul fatto che non ci sia niente di male ecc ecc e al improvviso cascano tutti dal pero e diventano moralisti e professoroni di vita(da progressisti e liberi che erano) per un cavolo di filmato?Il linciaggio sui social e le risate ?E tutti quei post pubblicati sui social che parlavano di rispetto della vita?Alla fine solo parole che appena si vede una ferita si diventa squali attirati dal sangue e tutti là a mordere ?Povera ragazza e poveri noi....Non ci si è mai evoluti,i pregiudizi e i luoghi comuni son il pane quotidiano e tutti pronti a ridere e ad infierire basta che non si tratti dei cazzi propri.Perchè se fosse la figlia,la fidanzata o la moglie propria non si riderebbe più....Pace al anima sua.
> 
> P.S : mi auguro che il gesto estremo della ragazza non riporti tutti su youtube e su fb a cercare il filmino perche il rischio è quello.E se proprio non si volesse diventare "complici" sarebbe meglio fermarsi....non vedere niente perchè tanto non ha senso vedere ciò che ognuno fa ma fatto da un altra persona.


Rimaniamo un paese fottutamente maschilista


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non avevo mai sentito il nome di quella povera ragazza,non sapevo dei video,delle parodie,dei meme...Niente di niente.L'ho saputo per via del gesto estremo  e mi posso immaginare quello che la ragazza ha subito conoscendo anche quelle zone.Ma in fondo che cosa aveva fatto di diverso rispetto a quello che tante altre ragazze fanno ogni giorno ma non lo dicono?Roba che se la fai e si viene a sapere ti chiamano zoccola ma se non la fai sei inibita e anorgasmica e impedita.Tutti sti articoli sui giornali femminili riguardo a vivere liberamente la propria sessualita femminile,le "tecniche" spiatellate su come farlo bene,sul fatto che non ci sia niente di male ecc ecc e al improvviso cascano tutti dal pero e diventano moralisti e professoroni di vita(da progressisti e liberi che erano) per un cavolo di filmato?Il linciaggio sui social e le risate ?E tutti quei post pubblicati sui social che parlavano di rispetto della vita?Alla fine solo parole che appena si vede una ferita si diventa squali attirati dal sangue e tutti là a mordere ?Povera ragazza e poveri noi....Non ci si è mai evoluti,i pregiudizi e i luoghi comuni son il pane quotidiano e tutti pronti a ridere e ad infierire basta che non si tratti dei cazzi propri.Perchè se fosse la figlia,la fidanzata o la moglie propria non si riderebbe più....Pace al anima sua.
> 
> P.S : mi auguro che il gesto estremo della ragazza non riporti tutti su youtube e su fb a cercare il filmino perche il rischio è quello.E se proprio non si volesse diventare "complici" sarebbe meglio fermarsi....non vedere niente perchè tanto non ha senso vedere ciò che ognuno fa ma fatto da un altra persona.


Il web oggi ha il potere di rendere popolari per diverse ragioni persone del tutto normali.
Mia figlia segue delle youtuber che realizzano dei video per realizzare oggetti o video artigianali.
E' un mondo che noi non più giovani non siamo abituati a valutare, ma che entra nella vita dei nostri figli, e degli amici dei nostri figli, in maniera importante, non diversamente da come lo fu la televisione ai tempi nostri.
Nel web si può essere popolari anche come Tiziana, che non ha subito solo la messa in onda di un suo video, ma ne ha realizzati in maniera autonoma. 
Detto papale papale, prima del fattaccio era abbastanza popolare tra gli adolescenti per ragioni comprensibili. Il web non l'ha unanimamente dileggiata come si sostiene sui quotidiani oggi (che ieri invece contribuirono a diffondere la notizia della popolarità della ragazza di Bravah anche tra chi non seguiva certi canali e non aveva quel tipo di interesse. Io sapevo chi era per averlo letto tempo fa su "Il fatto" o un'altra testata online che non ricordo). Sono portato a pensare che la ragazza avesse problemi suoi, che questo tipo di popolarità di cui lei non aveva saputo valutare le conseguenze (ipotizzo - da prendere con le pinze - fosse esibizionista, in cerca di consensi sessuali, che però le sono stati negati da una parte del web che l'ha invece umiliata) abbia accentuato. Il suicidio è arrivato dopo la condanna a pagare il risarcimento ai gestori che avevano on line i video, un'altra umiliazione.
Il principale problema del web però è che tutto quello che viene inserito sedimenta, rimane lì nel tempo e che nessun gestore ha interesse a rimuovere nel breve tempo prodotti che portano utenza.
E' un problema di cui solo ora si possono vedere le macroconseguenze, anche a livello sociale.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il web oggi ha il potere di rendere popolari per diverse ragioni persone del tutto normali.
> Mia figlia segue delle youtuber che realizzano dei video per realizzare oggetti o video artigianali.
> E' un mondo che noi non più giovani non siamo abituati a valutare, ma che entra nella vita dei nostri figli, e degli amici dei nostri figli, in maniera importante, non diversamente da come lo fu la televisione ai tempi nostri.
> Nel web si può essere popolari anche come Tiziana, che non ha subito solo la messa in onda di un suo video, ma ne ha realizzati in maniera autonoma.
> ...


Ma quindi e se ho capito bene,lei aveva pubblicato dei video hot suoi di sua spontanea volontà in cerca di popolarità ?E ha valutato male le possibili conseguenze?


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Provate a fare una ricerca per "bravoh".
Molti contenuti sono stati cancellati, ma la maggior parte dei quotidiani riportava nel 2015 la notizia del perché si usava questa espressione, con riferimento a quel video.
La popolarità di questa ragazze è derivata dal cannibalismo dei quotidiani tradizionali, che saccheggiano il web.
Oggi, tutti a fare i santi e a puntare il dito contro il web e i ragazzi che ci scrivono.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma quindi e se ho capito bene,lei aveva pubblicato dei video hot suoi di sua spontanea volontà in cerca di popolarità ?E ha valutato male le possibili conseguenze?


Sembrerebbe.
Ho letto (ma non ho visto) che c'erano degli ulteriori video.
Io ricordo che i commenti nel web all'epoca parlavano del video incriminato come di un probabile fake.
Tutta questa gogna, prima degli articoli dei quotidiani, non mi sembra ci fosse.
Ma io non accedo a tutti i canali, e quel video non ricordo neppure di averlo visto o cercato.
Ricordo di aver letto parecchi commenti su alcuni gruppi FB condivisi.


----------



## bettypage (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sembrerebbe.
> Ho letto (ma non ho visto) che c'erano degli ulteriori video.
> Io ricordo che i commenti nel web all'epoca parlavano del video incriminato come di un probabile fake.
> Tutta questa gogna, prima degli articoli dei quotidiani, non mi sembra ci fosse.


Oggi al tg la mamma sosteneva che fosse il fidanzato che la "obbligasse".
Personalità molto fragile pare.
comunque fosse stato uomo la gogna non sarebbe esistita.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Oggi al tg la mamma sosteneva che fosse il fidanzato che la "obbligasse".
> Personalità molto fragile pare.
> *comunque fosse stato uomo la gogna non sarebbe esistita*.


Triste verità. Fosse stato un uomo probabilmente gli si apriva pure qualche porta del mondo hard. Si fa per dire.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Oggi al tg la mamma sosteneva che fosse il fidanzato che la "obbligasse".
> Personalità molto fragile pare.
> comunque fosse stato uomo la gogna non sarebbe esistita.


Se leggi gli articoli residui del 2015 (li hanno tutti cancellati adesso...) scopri che nel 2015 Tiziana non era sottoposta a gogna. Sempre secondo i giornali, fatti con lo stampino Ansa.
Pure Fedez ne aveva parlato, lei era "popolare", così dicono, tanto da far ipotizzare volesse diventare famosa come pornostar.
Sempre secondo i quotidiani.
Giornali che sbandierarono il suo nome e cognome (saputo chissà come...) ai quattro venti.
Ora, qualcosa è andato storto, sicuramente, dopo.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Triste verità. Fosse stato un uomo probabilmente gli si apriva pure qualche porta del mondo hard. Si fa per dire.


Perché una donna no?
Nei film hard sono le più numerose (rarissimi i maschi).
Non ci vuole molto a fare film hard, il problema per una donna è guadagnarci abbastanza (la concorrenza dell'est si fa sentire...).


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sembrerebbe.
> Ho letto (ma non ho visto) che c'erano degli ulteriori video.
> Io ricordo che i commenti nel web all'epoca parlavano del video incriminato come di un probabile fake.
> Tutta questa gogna, prima degli articoli dei quotidiani, non mi sembra ci fosse.
> ...


Ho capito....ma fosse stato un uomo l'avrebbero pure applaudito e sarebbe diventato il figo del paese.Pur tradendo eh?"Che poi son omini....e la carne è debole".Ma a prescindere....cosa c'era di cosi "scandaloso" da girare e rigirare e diventare virale?Un pompino?Ormai non è neanche un tabù.Ma nooooo....Era la vicina di casa e ragazza di paese che lo faceva quindi si doveva vedere.E questo nel epoca di youporn e di riviste femminili che spiegano come farlo per bene.Perciò dico....scandalizzati di chè?


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho capito....ma fosse stato un uomo l'avrebbero pure applaudito e sarebbe diventato il figo del paese.Pur tradendo eh?"Che poi son omini....e la carne è debole".Ma a prescindere....cosa c'era di cosi "scandaloso" da girare e rigirare e diventare virale?Un pompino?Ormai non è neanche un tabù.Ma nooooo....Era la vicina di casa e ragazza di paese che lo faceva quindi si doveva vedere.E questo nel epoca di youporn e di riviste femminili che spiegano come farlo per bene.Perciò dico....scandalizzati di chè?


Infatti non c'era nulla di scandaloso.
Nel 2015 lei faceva "ridere" per quello che diceva e come lo diceva.
Quel suo Bravoh era diventato un tormentone.
C'erano pure le magliette.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché una donna no?
> Nei film hard sono le più numerose (rarissimi i maschi).
> Non ci vuole molto a fare film hard, il problema per una donna è guadagnarci abbastanza (la concorrenza dell'est si fa sentire...).


Ma non credo avesse queste aspirazioni.

Comunque non è che la volevo buttare sull'hard. Il problema è che se vuoi strumentalizzare un fatto del genere ci riesci. Coi mezzi di oggi puoi arrivare fino all'ultimo dei balordi. Questa è una storia balorda fatta da balordi.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non credo avesse queste aspirazioni.
> 
> Comunque non è che la volevo buttare sull'hard. Il problema è che se vuoi strumentalizzare un fatto del genere ci riesci. Coi mezzi di oggi puoi arrivare fino all'ultimo dei balordi. Questa è una storia balorda fatta da balordi.


Lo stanno facendo anche adesso.
E non punto il dito contro il coglione di turno che non conta niente e contro cui si accanisce vigliaccamente (date le forze in gioco) la Lucarelli, usando anche lei la gogna.
Qui di Tiziana si sono approfittati quotidiani e testate nazionali.
Portando la sua popolarità forse a un punto troppo alto (in negativo) perché fosse ancora gestibile da lei che era evidentemente fragile.
Ma ovviamente oggi tutti quei quotidiani sono diventati santi.
Loro cancellano, loro possono farlo e oggi pubblicano solo articoli in cui è il popolo del web a essere unico colpevole.
Senza togliere responsabilità a un web che cancella la pietà e usa toni sempre più forti.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Pensate solo se qualcuno venisse qui e prendesse tutto quello che noi abbiamo raccontato, associandolo con l'identità reale, con le nostre foto e raccontando di noi sui quotidiani nazionali con toni voyeuristici?
Danny che fa questo, le foto di Danny, gli scritti di Danny.
Quante reazioni susciteremmo uscendo dal posto in cui -comunque- siamo protetti diventando popolari e accessibili a tutti?
Perché questo è accaduto.
Tiziana è stata data in pasto.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pensate solo se qualcuno venisse qui e prendesse tutto quello che noi abbiamo raccontato, associandolo con l'identità reale, con le nostre foto e raccontando di noi sui quotidiani nazionali con toni voyeuristici?
> Danny che fa questo, le foto di Danny, gli scritti di Danny.
> Quante reazioni susciteremmo uscendo dal posto in cui -comunque- siamo protetti diventando popolari e accessibili a tutti?
> Perché questo è accaduto.
> Tiziana è stata data in pasto.


È crudeltà.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lo stanno facendo anche adesso.
> E non punto il dito contro il coglione di turno che non conta niente e contro cui si accanisce vigliaccamente (date le forze in gioco) la Lucarelli, usando anche lei la gogna.
> Qui di Tiziana si sono approfittati quotidiani e testate nazionali.
> Portando la sua popolarità forse a un punto troppo alto (in negativo) perché fosse ancora gestibile da lei che era evidentemente fragile.
> ...


Su questo concordo.Al improvviso tutti i giornali hanno deciso di farsi un esame di coscienza..."avremmo dovuto pensarci prima"


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lo stanno facendo anche adesso.
> E non punto il dito contro il coglione di turno che non conta niente e contro cui si accanisce vigliaccamente (date le forze in gioco) la Lucarelli, usando anche lei la gogna.
> *Qui di Tiziana si sono approfittati quotidiani e testate nazionali.*
> Portando la sua popolarità forse a un punto troppo alto (in negativo) perché fosse ancora gestibile da lei che era evidentemente fragile.
> ...


 Purtroppo. Io questa storia non la conoscevo.

Si potrà dire tutto e il contrario di tutto per quanto concernono i fatti che gravitano intorno a questa donna, ma il solo fatto che si sia suicidata per la vergogna di veder stuprata la sua immagine e strumentalizzata la sua identità credo che dica tutto. Questa mi pare l'unica verità che possa essere estrapolata da questa storia.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Su questo concordo.Al improvviso tutti i giornali hanno deciso di farsi un esame di coscienza..."avremmo dovuto pensarci prima"


Gli stessi giornali che in occasione del suicidio (con lo stesso metodo) di una nostra conoscente, non hanno lesinato nel fornire nome cognome e pure professione del marito e tanti altri particolari che sarebbe stato meglio rimanessero privati per evitare facili (ed errate) deduzioni da parte di chi legge.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Settembre 2016)

Il giudice del Tribunale di Napoli nord, Monica Marrazzo  (una donna; un cognome, una garanzia) ha disposto che “Nel caso di specie non si ritiene che rispetto al  fatto pubblicato sia decorso quel notevole lasso di tempo che fa venir  meno l’interesse della collettività”. Quindi, per il caso di  Tiziana Cantone non si può invocare il diritto all’oblio. 

Tradotto: vedere quel video fa parte interesse della collettività. Poi dice che una si impicca.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il giudice del Tribunale di Napoli nord, Monica Marrazzo  (una donna; un cognome, una garanzia) ha disposto che “Nel caso di specie non si ritiene che rispetto al  fatto pubblicato sia decorso quel notevole lasso di tempo che fa venir  meno l’interesse della collettività”. Quindi, per il caso di  Tiziana Cantone non si può invocare il diritto all’oblio.
> 
> Tradotto: vedere quel video fa parte interesse della collettività. Poi dice che una si impicca.


Pure questa mi pare una cazzata.
Ma quale diritto all'oblio, adesso io non so se questa facoltà si estenda anche a casi di questo genere ma questa donna non aveva fatto nulla di male o moralmente lesivo da dover appellarsi ad un diritto simile mentre la sua vitale preoccupazione era quella di non far più arrivare quelle immagini alle sue persone più care le quali la conoscevano per quello che era veramente.

Dovrebbe esistere il diritto al buon senso, per il quale casi simili dovrebbero ottenere una considerazione più specifica ed umana. Ma una legge questo non può ottenerlo, pertanto secondo me questa rimane una storia di balordi, cioè l'opposto del buon senso.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

Siete mai stati sul profilo fb della Tommasi?
Il moralismo crudele porta a commentare un porno che si è guardato con interesse.
È come quando si insulta la puttana o si chieda che si sottoponga alle visite, mentre non si chiede nulla ai clienti.
Il bersaglio è sempre la sessualità femminile.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete mai stati sul profilo fb della Tommasi?
> Il moralismo crudele porta a commentare un porno che si è guardato con interesse.
> È come quando si insulta la puttana o si chieda che si sottoponga alle visite, mentre non si chiede nulla ai clienti.
> Il bersaglio è sempre la sessualità femminile.


Perché alcuni maschi hanno problemi con le donne (e col proprio sesso) e si sfogano cosi. Anche se, a dire il vero, ho letto anche insulti da parte di altre donne che evidentemente sono alla ricerca di un'immagine di sé che ne escluda altre. Una persona equilibrata non si mette a insultare una pornostar. Guarda i video, li usa per il fine per cui sono stati girati, apprezza l'evoluzione dei corpi sullo schermo e nulla più. E se non è attirato dal genere si limita a non guardarli. Una persona equilibrata si limita a scegliere, senza giudicare se non necessario. Riguardo ai clienti delle prostitute: l'epiteto "puttaniere" non è un complimento per alcun maschio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché alcuni maschi hanno problemi con le donne (e col proprio sesso) e si sfogano cosi. Anche se, a dire il vero, ho letto anche insulti da parte di altre donne che evidentemente sono alla ricerca di un'immagine di sé che ne escluda altre. Una persona equilibrata non si mette a insultare una pornostar. Guarda i video, li usa per il fine per cui sono stati girati, apprezza l'evoluzione dei corpi sullo schermo e nulla più. E se non è attirato dal genere si limita a non guardarli. Una persona equilibrata si limita a scegliere, senza giudicare se non necessario. Riguardo ai clienti delle prostitute: l'epiteto "puttaniere" non è un complimento per alcun maschio.


Ma è un epiteto che ha un valore del tutto diverso.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è un epiteto che ha un valore del tutto diverso.


Dipende dal contesto. Puttana e puttaniere possono essere insulti in tanti casi come possono essere termini funzionali ad altri significati in altri. A me non piacerebbe essere appellato come puttaniere, anche se fosse (ma non lo è) vero.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende dal contesto. Puttana e puttaniere possono essere insulti in tanti casi come possono essere termini funzionali ad altri significati in altri. A me non piacerebbe essere appellato come puttaniere, anche se fosse (ma non lo è) vero.


Puttaniere è uno sfigato, un superficiale, uno che non trova di meglio. Altra cosa da puttana:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sembrerebbe.
> Ho letto (ma non ho visto) che c'erano degli ulteriori video.
> Io ricordo che i commenti nel web all'epoca parlavano del video incriminato come di un probabile fake.
> Tutta questa gogna, prima degli articoli dei quotidiani, non mi sembra ci fosse.
> ...


Lei li aveva inviati a dei conoscenti forse amici non li ha pubblicati in rete 
credo uno di loro, almeno così ho letto


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lei li aveva inviati a dei conoscenti forse amici non li ha pubblicati in rete
> credo uno di loro, almeno così ho letto


Da quel che ho letto c'erano più video con partner diversi inviati a persone diverse e pubblicati in tempi diversi. Il più famoso è rimasto il primo che sconvolse gli ormoni di mezzo web (maschile). Da lì il tormentone Bravoh.... perché quella ragazza - secondo alcuni commenti - aveva un voce molto sexy. In molti pensarono che come tanti amatoriali (quasi tutti, compresi quelli del genere revenge) fosse il solito fake, con la solita attrice porno che fingeva. Ma il video piacque. Ebbe un momento di popolarità nel 2015 tanto che di questa cosa se ne occuparono i quotidiani, dando inizio alla gogna che vide in campo persone meno intenzionate a segarsi davanti a un porno ma più tese ad affermare la loro "superiorità morale" di fronte a certe cose. Insomma, il solito branco di scemi neobacchettoni misogini. La maglietta bravoh è sncora in vendita on line a 20 euro. Giusto per dire. Di video e foto amatoriali è pieno il web. Stupisce l'interesse della stamla per un video come tanti, all'epoca. Diciamo che spesso il richiamo sessuale è stato usato per vendere tecnologia. Magari è stato anche questo il caso.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Da quel che ho letto c'erano più video con partner diversi inviati a persone diverse e pubblicati in tempi diversi. Il più famoso è rimasto il primo che sconvolse gli ormoni di mezzo web (maschile). Da lì il tormentone Bravoh.... perché quella ragazza - secondo alcuni commenti - aveva un voce molto sexy. In molti pensarono che come tanti amatoriali (quasi tutti, compresi quelli del genere revenge) fosse il solito fake, con la solita attrice porno che fingeva. Ma il video piacque. Ebbe un momento di popolarità nel 2015 tanto che di questa cosa se ne occuparono i quotidiani, dando inizio alla gogna che vide in campo persone meno intenzionate a segarsi davanti a un porno ma più tese ad affermare la loro "superiorità morale" di fronte a certe cose. Insomma, il solito branco di scemi neobacchettoni misogini. La maglietta bravoh è sncora in vendita on line a 20 euro. Giusto per dire. Di video e foto amatoriali è pieno il web. Stupisce l'interesse della stamla per un video come tanti, all'epoca. Diciamo che spesso il richiamo sessuale è stato usato per vendere tecnologia. Magari è stato anche questo il caso.


lei li ha inviati a 4 soggetti diversi che li hanno pubblicati senza alcuna autorizzazione tanto che il pM oltre che contro loro, proprio perché poi è diventato virale, ha aperto un procedimento di violazione alla privacy contro ignoti.


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché alcuni maschi hanno problemi con le donne (e col proprio sesso) e si sfogano cosi. Anche se, a dire il vero, ho letto anche insulti da parte di altre donne che evidentemente sono alla ricerca di un'immagine di sé che ne escluda altre. Una persona equilibrata non si mette a insultare una pornostar. Guarda i video, li usa per il fine per cui sono stati girati, apprezza l'evoluzione dei corpi sullo schermo e nulla più. E se non è attirato dal genere si limita a non guardarli. Una persona equilibrata si limita a scegliere, senza giudicare se non necessario. Riguardo ai clienti delle prostitute: l'epiteto "puttaniere" non è un complimento per alcun maschio.


Io ho letto prevalentemente commenti feroci da parte di donne invece.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io ho letto prevalentemente commenti feroci da parte di donne invece.


Sì.
Purtroppo.
Ma perché, secondo te?


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Purtroppo.
> Ma perché, secondo te?


Non saprei


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Purtroppo.
> Ma perché, secondo te?


Ci ho pensato.
Abbiamo ancora problemi a vivere libere la nostra sessualità


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato.
> Abbiamo ancora problemi a vivere libere la nostra sessualità


Sai che non lo so
io la mia sessualità la vivo liberamente
Però tra viverla liberamente e non riflettere a 31 anni sulle conseguenze delle proprie azioni c'è un tantino di differenza
Ora stabilito che mi auguro che a sti 4 stronzi facciano vedere le pene dell'inferno e che non esiste proprio quello che ha dovuto subire questa donna non mi sento nemmeno di dire che quello che ha fatto sia una cosa "normale".
Non so se mi spiego. se mio/a figlio/a facesse una cosa simile non penso che penserei che sia suo diritto vivere la sua sessualità liberamente ma forse penserei che non si sente così libero di viverla.
Se fosse stata libera qualsiasi commento le sarebbe scivolato proprio perchè aveva fatto esattaemente quello che voleva fare.
Qui non c'è un fidanzato che fa circolare il tuo video per vendetta
Qui ci sei tu che giri a 4 amici virtuali un tuo video o più di uno senza minimamente pensare alle conseguenze e soprattutto senza pensare se poi quelle conseguenze hai le spalle per sostenerle


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non lo so
> io la mia sessualità la vivo liberamente
> Però tra viverla liberamente e non riflettere a 31 anni sulle conseguenze delle proprie azioni c'è un tantino di differenza
> Ora stabilito che mi auguro che a sti 4 stronzi facciano vedere le pene dell'inferno e che non esiste proprio quello che ha dovuto subire questa donna non mi sento nemmeno di dire che quello che ha fatto sia una cosa "normale".
> ...


Parlavo dei commenti femminili post morte del calibro che se l è cercata. 
Io non conosco molto di sta storia . Non so come ci si senta ad essere abbandonati da un padre e che ripercussioni abbia sui rapporti con gli uomini. Dico che i commenti post morte sono inopportuni e tristi


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Parlavo dei commenti femminili post morte del calibro che se l è cercata.
> Io non conosco molto di sta storia . Non so come ci si senta ad essere abbandonati da un padre e che ripercussioni abbia sui rapporti con gli uomini. Dico che i commenti post morte sono inopportuni e tristi


Più che se l'è cercata, ha totalmente sottovalutato il gesto.
Ripeto molte hanno fatto la medesima cosa e hanno cavalcato l'onda perchè le motivazioni che le hanno spinte era esattamente questo
Lei no.


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non lo so
> io la mia sessualità la vivo liberamente
> Però tra viverla liberamente e non riflettere a 31 anni sulle conseguenze delle proprie azioni c'è un tantino di differenza
> Ora stabilito che mi auguro che a sti 4 stronzi facciano vedere le pene dell'inferno e che non esiste proprio quello che ha dovuto subire questa donna non mi sento nemmeno di dire che quello che ha fatto sia una cosa "normale".
> ...


Quoto, stesso mio pensiero. Non se l'è meritata, ma cercata si e a 30 anni la cosa è un pò più grave.

Lascerei la bara bianca però per altri funerali (ma poi da quando ad un suicida viene fatta cerimonia in chiesa?).


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto, stesso mio pensiero. Non se l'è meritata, ma cercata si e a 30 anni la cosa è un pò più grave.


Non l'ha caricata su Youporn, ha inviato i video a 4 persone di cui si fidava: aveva il diritto di essere esibizionista senza essere sputtanata a livello mondiale.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non l'ha caricata su Youporn, ha inviato i video a 4 persone di cui si fidava: aveva il diritto di essere esibizionista senza essere sputtanata a livello mondiale.


Nessuno dice che abbiano fatto bene a sputtanarla
Semplicemente che ha agito senza pensare alle conseguenze
Poteva andargli bene ma anche male. soprattutto perchè sembra che dei 4 tipi non sapeva nulla se non per conoscenza virtuale


----------



## kikko64 (16 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto, stesso mio pensiero. Non se l'è meritata, ma cercata si e a 30 anni la cosa è un pò più grave.
> 
> *Lascerei la bara bianca però per altri funerali (ma poi da quando ad un suicida viene fatta cerimonia in chiesa?).*


Da quando la chiesa decise di dare per scontato il pentimento del suicida davanti a Dio come suo ultimo atto di vita (se non sbaglio da dopo il Concilio Vaticano II ma non ci metto la mano sul fuoco).


----------



## Eratò (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che abbiano fatto bene a sputtanarla
> Semplicemente che ha agito senza pensare alle conseguenze
> Poteva andargli bene ma anche male. soprattutto perchè sembra che dei 4 tipi non sapeva nulla se non per conoscenza virtuale


Che su un sito di tradimento dei  si dica "ha agito senza pensare sulle conseguenze" mi sembra un ossimoro ....ma vabbè.Sarò tonta io...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che su un sito di tradimento dei  si dica "ha agito senza pensare sulle conseguenze" mi sembra un ossimoro ....ma vabbè.Sarò tonta io...


No non lo è
Perché posso tradire e pensare alle conseguenze e valutare se posso sopportarle. 
Io non critico quello che ha fatto. Era un suo diritto farlo. Non so come non abbia messo in conto che quel video potesse girare
Poi che i colpevoli della sua morte siano altri è fuori da ogni dubbio e spero la paghino come meritino


----------



## Eratò (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non lo è
> Perché posso tradire e pensare alle conseguenze e valutare se posso sopportarle.
> Io non critico quello che ha fatto. Era un suo diritto farlo. Non so come non abbia messo in conto che quel video potesse girare
> Poi che i colpevoli della sua morte siano altri è fuori da ogni dubbio e spero la paghino come meritino


Ma lei ha fatto la cazzata di fidarsi delle persone sbagliate.Capita ogni giorno eh?Col marito,con l'amante...Può capitare che s'incontra un uomo e si fa sesso.Chi la dà la certezza che quello non sputtana il giorno dopo e che addirittura non sta filmando?Per non farla lunga lei avrà commesso una leggerezza ma l'ha pagata troppo cara considerando che tante altre lo fanno ugualmente ma senza condividerlo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma lei ha fatto la cazzata di fidarsi delle persone sbagliate.Capita ogni giorno eh?Col marito,con l'amante...Può capitare che s'incontra un uomo e si fa sesso.Chi la dà la certezza che quello non sputtana il giorno dopo e che addirittura non sta filmando?Per non farla lunga lei avrà commesso una leggerezza ma l'ha pagata troppo cara considerando che tante altre lo fanno ugualmente ma senza condividerlo.


Ma certo che l'ha pagata troppo Cara. Ci mancherebbe che qualcuno sostenga il contrario
C'è una bella differenza tra fare un pompino e non farsi filmare. Fare un pompino e farsi filmare dal compagno o amante (e già qui il rischio c'è) che farsi filmare e far girare il video di propria volontà a persone che manco conosceva realmente
Nessuno contesta la libertà di fare sesso quanto e con chi vuole
Contesto che se divulgo il video poi dovrei avere anche le spalle per reggere il fatto che altri lo vedono e commentino. 
E non sono giusti i commenti, e sono da rinchiudere quelli che l'hanno portata a togliersi la vita. Resta che purtroppo per lei ha commesso una leggerezza in un momento in cui su social, siti ecc ecc si sente di tutto.


----------



## Eratò (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che l'ha pagata troppo Cara. Ci mancherebbe che qualcuno sostenga il contrario
> C'è una bella differenza tra fare un pompino e non farsi filmare. Fare un pompino e farsi filmare dal compagno o amante (e già qui il rischio c'è) che farsi filmare e far girare il video di propria volontà a persone che manco conosceva realmente
> Nessuno contesta la libertà di fare sesso quanto e con chi vuole
> Contesto che se divulgo il video poi dovrei avere anche le spalle per reggere il fatto che altri lo vedono e commentino.
> E non sono giusti i commenti, e sono da rinchiudere quelli che l'hanno portata a togliersi la vita. Resta che purtroppo per lei ha commesso una leggerezza in un momento in cui su social, siti ecc ecc si sente di tutto.


Ma che non ci abbia ragionato prima è ovvio.Ma che sia stata pure sfortunata a incontrare le persone sbagliate pure però.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma che non ci abbia ragionato prima è ovvio.Ma che sia stata pure sfortunata a incontrare le persone sbagliate pure però.


Concordo


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Il problema è che si dice a una donna "attenta a non farti filmare mentre fai sesso " perché lui potrebbe divulgarlo. Ma lui potrebbe farlo perché divulgare se stesso mentre fa sesso sarebbe un vanto mentre per lei una possibilità di disprezzo e dileggio.
Qui ci sono stati utenti (che qualcuno vorrebbe far rientrare per acclamazione) che sostenevano il proprio diritto a tradire e poi per (ipotizzati) rapporti sessuali di donne le appellava in vari modi disprezzando una loro presunta disponibilità sessuale.
Sempre qui stiamo :unhappy:


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non lo so
> io la mia sessualità la vivo liberamente
> Però tra viverla liberamente e non riflettere a 31 anni sulle conseguenze delle proprie azioni c'è un tantino di differenza
> Ora stabilito che mi auguro che a sti 4 stronzi facciano vedere le pene dell'inferno e che non esiste proprio quello che ha dovuto subire questa donna non mi sento nemmeno di dire che quello che ha fatto sia una cosa "normale".
> ...


Concordo quasi su tutto. Però mi viene da fare una considerazione. Quante persone condividono con amanti, amici intimi, fidanzati (che possono diventare ex) foto e video più o meno sconci? Non è così infrequente farsi un porno tra coppie e neppure farsi foto sexy. Se le cose sono andate come è raccontato dai quotidiani - un po' ne dubito - Tiziana non ha fatto niente di così particolare. Tra l'altro il web è pieno di siti che pubblicano foto amatoriali, dove c'è gente che mette on Line anche le foto della (presunta) fidanzata. Che talvolta è assolutamente consenziente e si presta a questo gioco esibizionistico, che rimane comunque nel ristretto ambito a cui è  destinato. In questo caso invece le cose sono andate diversamente. E sono venute a conoscenza del video grazie ai mass media anche persone che ignorano l'esistenza di gran parte del porno amatoriale che gira sul web.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che si dice a una donna "attenta a non farti filmare mentre fai sesso " perché lui potrebbe divulgarlo. Ma lui potrebbe farlo perché divulgare se stesso mentre fa sesso sarebbe un vanto mentre per lei una possibilità di disprezzo e dileggio.
> Qui ci sono stati utenti (che qualcuno vorrebbe far rientrare per acclamazione) che sostenevano il proprio diritto a tradire e poi per (ipotizzati) rapporti sessuali di donne le appellava in vari modi disprezzando una loro presunta disponibilità sessuale.
> Sempre qui stiamo :unhappy:


Credimi che esistono donne per cui la divulgazione di questi video e l'apprezzamento conseguente sarebbero anche un vanto. Non escludiamo la componente esibizionistica femminile. Certo che se invece di uomini che si masturbano davanti al tuo video ti trovi dei bigotti (e sembra anche delle bigotte, qui non c'è distinzione di genere) che ti scagliano giudizi pesanti e tutto il loro disprezzo fino a farti sentire una merda non solo non ottieni l'obiettivo che cercavi, ma ti deprimi anche finendo con l'autostima sotto i piedi.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Concordo quasi su tutto. Però mi viene da fare una considerazione. Quante persone condividono con amanti, amici intimi, fidanzati (che possono diventare ex) foto e video più o meno sconci? Non è così infrequente farsi un porno tra coppie e neppure farsi foto sexy. Se le cose sono andate come è raccontato dai quotidiani - un po' ne dubito - Tiziana non ha fatto niente di così particolare. Tra l'altro il web è pieno di siti che pubblicano foto amatoriali, dove c'è gente che mette on Line anche le foto della (presunta) fidanzata. Che talvolta è assolutamente consenziente e si presta a questo gioco esibizionistico, che rimane comunque nel ristretto ambito a cui è  destinato. In questo caso invece le cose sono andate diversamente. E sono venute a conoscenza del video grazie ai mass media anche persone che ignorano l'esistenza di gran parte del porno amatoriale che gira sul web.


Siamo sempre li col conto...

Se io oggi mando una foto mia nudo che mi masturbo a una mia amicona, devo mettere in conto che tra 6 mesi potrebbe esser la mia più ostile nemica, e x dispetto mandare in giro la mia foto

Sbaglia lei, sbaglio io?

Il dato di fatto è che la mia foto gira e io sono sputtanato

Bisogna sapere con che teste si ha a che fare, e le teste le vedi non quando ci sei amicone, ma quando magari non ci sei più in buoni rapporti

Perché la reciproca privacy resta SACRA. Li lo vedi con che cervello hai a che fare

Con un piccolo sforzino qualche indicazione ce l hai anche prima, volendo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Credimi che esistono donne per cui la divulgazione di questi video e l'apprezzamento conseguente sarebbero anche un vanto. Non escludiamo la componente esibizionistica femminile. Certo che se invece di uomini che si masturbano davanti al tuo video ti trovi dei bigotti (e sembra anche delle bigotte, qui non c'è distinzione di genere) che ti scagliano giudizi pesanti e tutto il loro disprezzo fino a farti sentire una merda non solo non ottieni l'obiettivo che cercavi, ma ti deprimi anche finendo con l'autostima sotto i piedi.


È indubbio che esistano persone esibizioniste, ma non era quello il punto, ma il fatto che i "bigotti" (virgolette perché non credo in un significato univoco) comunque il disprezzo non lo esprimerebbero per l'uomo o gli uomini partecipanti al video.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È indubbio che esistano persone esibizioniste, ma non era quello il punto, ma il fatto che i "bigotti" (virgolette perché non credo in un significato univoco) comunque il disprezzo non lo esprimerebbero per l'uomo o gli uomini partecipanti al video.


Diciamo che l'oggetto della vergogna per questi "bigotti" (si', le virgolette sono d'obbligo, perché il significato che ho dato a questa parola è improprio), rimane sempre la donna quando pretende di vivere il sesso o il proprio corpo liberamente.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che l'oggetto della vergogna per questi "bigotti" (si', le virgolette sono d'obbligo, perché il significato che ho dato a questa parola è improprio), rimane sempre la donna quando pretende di vivere il sesso o il proprio corpo liberamente.


Forse per i bigotti ha inciso molto che non fosse il suo compagno e che lo prendesse anche in giro mentre faceva un pompino a un altro


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo sempre li col conto...
> 
> Se io oggi mando una foto mia nudo che mi masturbo a una mia amicona, devo mettere in conto che tra 6 mesi potrebbe esser la mia più ostile nemica, e x dispetto mandare in giro la mia foto
> 
> ...


Non dovrebbe esistere lo scandalo quando certe foto e video emergono. Non consideriamo scontato che farci vedere nudi o durante un atto sessuale in un video privato debba essere soggetto a un giudizio morale da parte di chi non avrebbe dovuto vedere quei video.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse per i bigotti ha inciso molto che non fosse il suo compagno e che lo prendesse anche in giro mentre faceva un pompino a un altro


Forse, ma era un problema loro?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe esistere lo scandalo quando certe foto e video emergono. Non consideriamo scontato che farci vedere nudi o durante un atto sessuale in un video privato debba essere soggetto a un giudizio morale da parte di chi non avrebbe dovuto vedere quei video.


Personalmente sono di natura molto riservata e diffidente. Una delle prime cose che ho chiesto appena scoperto il tradimento è stato avere la "chiave" della riservatezza delle mie immagini. La seconda cosa fatta sono state analisi del sangue. E non so se darò mai più fiducia a nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Forse, ma era un problema loro?


No. Mi riferivo al fatto che lei e non lui era stata giudicata. 
Forse anche perché vedere una donna deridere il proprio partner mentre spompina quakxuno non  è proprio una cosa che raccoglie empatia


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe esistere lo scandalo quando certe foto e video emergono. Non consideriamo scontato che farci vedere nudi o durante un atto sessuale in un video privato debba essere soggetto a un giudizio morale da parte di chi non avrebbe dovuto vedere quei video.


non dovrebbe..ma esiste.. 
e ignorare o sottovalutare che possano generarsi scandali e situazioni varie, può esser fatale...


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Mi riferivo al fatto che lei e non lui era stata giudicata.
> Forse anche perché vedere *una donna deridere il proprio partner mentre spompina quakxuno *non  è proprio una cosa che raccoglie empatia


in effetti.. tutta questa grandissima libertà sessuale tanto decantata... io non la vedo proprio in quel contesto

anzi vedo gabbie mentali.. e assai strette

e una lungimiranza che non supera la lunghezza del proprio naso

quando si offre al "pubblico" (ampio o ristretto che sia) parti intime di noi (fisiche o immateriali) aspettarsi esattamente la reazione che ci piacerebbe è quanto meno velleitario... ma vale per tutte le persone e per tutti i contesti. questo forum compreso


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Queste riflessioni mi hanno fatto tornare alla mente le argomentazioni che utilizzano i vari personaggi nel bellissimo film "Indovina chi viene a cena?" che ho rivisto recentemente con mio figlio che lo vedeva per la prima volta, apprezzandolo.
Per i più giovani sintetizzo che racconta delle reazioni dei genitori di lui e lei alla notizia dell'imminente matrimonio dei figli. Reazioni motivate esclusivamente dal fatto che lei è bianca e lui negro. Infatti il negro, interpretato da bellissimo Sidney Poitier, era un medico ricercatore di fama mondiale, che ha perso moglie e figlio in un incidente, così da rassicurare sulla sua capacità di impegno e riproduttiva, di origini sociali modeste che ha studiato con borse di studio. Insomma il meglio possibile, con questa unica particolarità. Scrivo negro perché è così definito per tutto il film. Bel film in tempi in cui non si usava nero per poter discriminare fingendo di non farlo. 
Le argomentazioni erano relative alle INEVITABILI conseguenze perché "così va il mondo. O almeno così andava..."  ...negli anni settanta.
Ecco ho citato un film e Manzoni per contrastare "così va il mondo". Il mondo va male, molto molto male se sempre e solo le donne pagano per aver fatto sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste riflessioni mi hanno fatto tornare alla mente le argomentazioni che utilizzano i vari personaggi nel bellissimo film "Indovina chi viene a cena?" che ho rivisto recentemente con mio figlio che lo vedeva per la prima volta, apprezzandolo.
> Per i più giovani sintetizzo che racconta delle reazioni dei genitori di lui e lei alla notizia dell'imminente matrimonio dei figli. Reazioni motivate esclusivamente dal fatto che lei è bianca e lui negro. Infatti il negro, interpretato da bellissimo Sidney Poitier, era un medico ricercatore di fama mondiale, che ha perso moglie e figlio in un incidente, così da rassicurare sulla sua capacità di impegno e riproduttiva, di origini sociali modeste che ha studiato con borse di studio. Insomma il meglio possibile, con questa unica particolarità. Scrivo negro perché è così definito per tutto il film. Bel film in tempi in cui non si usava nero per poter discriminare fingendo di non farlo.
> Le argomentazioni erano relative alle INEVITABILI conseguenze perché "così va il mondo. O almeno così andava..."  ...negli anni settanta.
> Ecco ho citato un film e Manzoni per contrastare "così va il mondo". Il mondo va male, molto molto male se sempre e solo le donne pagano per aver fatto sesso.


Obama quando è stato girato il film era più o meno già alle elementari.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

L'andavano a prendere fuori da scuola, alle medie: poi la portavano in una casa in montagna, o sotto un ponte o al cimitero vecchio. E la violentavano. In nove: a turno e poi insieme. La tenevano ferma per i polsi, che non si agitasse troppo la bambina: perché è così, se non lo sapete, che la chiamano le carte dell'inchiesta. E di quello e nient'altro si tratta: di una bambina di 13 anni. Stuprata dal branco: dal figlio di un maresciallo dell'esercito, dal fratello di un poliziotto, dall'erede di una potente cosca. La violentavano per ore: poi quando avevano finito la obbligavano a rifare il letto. E' successo in Calabria, a Melito di Porto Salvo: ed è andata avanti così per tre anni. Tutti sapevano: nessuno ha parlato. Alla fiaccolata organizzata per lei, l'altra sera, sono andati in 4 gatti. Perché in tanti, in quel profondo Sud, dicono: «E' colpa sua, se l'è andata a cercare». Già. Un po' come la parmigiana Alessia Della Pia, massacrata a calci e pugni lo scorso dicembre dal suo fidanzato, il tunisino Mohamed Jella. 
Quella volta a non avere dubbi fu l'ormai ex consigliera comunale del Movimento 5 Stelle di Civitavecchia, Rosanna Lau: «Dire che se l'è andata a cercare è il minimo – scrisse su Facebook - : se fosse sopravvissuta l'avrei insultata». Bene, brava, bis. Una sorte che non ha risparmiato nemmeno Giulio Regeni, il ricercatore universitario torturato e ucciso dai servizi segreti (o da chissà chi altro) in Egitto. Stava solo facendo il suo lavoro: di più, stava solo cercando di farlo bene. Eppure anche in quel caso il sospetto si aggirò prepotente: «Se l'è andata a cercare, l'Egitto è pericoloso, doveva farsi i fatti suoi». In fondo aveva 28 anni: non poteva andare a bere come tutti degli spritz in piazza con gli amici? I casi sono mille: capitò pure al povero Marco Simoncelli, il centauro morto in gara in Malesia. A esternare, con tempismo eccezionale (era il giorno dei funerali) fu il padre di Jorge Lorenzo, Chico: «Simoncelli è un pilota pericoloso, se l'è cercata». A volte, invece, la sentenza arriva addirittura a freddo, a bocce ferme: dell'eroe borghese Giorgio Ambrosoli, il liquidatore della banca privata italiana di Michele Sindona assassinato nel 1979, Giulio Andreotti – un politico che, nonostante i mediocri che ci sono in giro oggi, non ci manca – disse, intervistato da Minoli, che «era una persona che se l'andava cercando». Ecco, in attesa che qualche altro imbecille o frustrato solone da social, affermi che anche Elisa Pavarani, la 39enne uccisa sabato a coltellate dal suo ex, se l'è, in qualche modo, cercata, vorrei esprimere tutto il mio disagio nel fare parte della stessa comunità umana dove gli esperti della morale del bar dello sport vogliono a tutti costi comunicarci il loro pensiero. Fatico a sentirmi italiano (come in una famosa canzone di Giorgio Gaber) davanti a tanta ignoranza, idiozia e cattiveria. Lo sapete bene: non se l'è cercata la bimba di Melito come nemmeno Alessia e gli altri. Affermarlo è un insulto, un'ignominia, uno schiaffo alla civiltà. E' l'alibi di chi, senza mai alzare il sedere, si erge paladino della morale. Quando invece sarebbe meglio si mettesse nei panni altrui: e tentasse di capire, di ragionare, di progredire. A costo di andarsela a cercare.
fmolossi@gazzettadiparma.net


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Ecco. Andiamocela a cercare! Parlando e agendo.
Non per rinvangare, qui ci si è appellati alla libertà di parola per insultare chi faceva piacere e parlare di cazzo, figa e culo, ma ci sono ben altre restrizioni e bandiere per le quali battersi.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco. Andiamocela a cercare! Parlando e agendo.
> Non per rinvangare, qui ci si è appellati alla libertà di parola per insultare chi faceva piacere e parlare di cazzo, figa e culo, ma ci sono ben altre restrizioni e bandiere per le quali battersi.


Guarda che è una questione di strumenti.. Non di battaglie

Chi adotta il registro della violenza, capisce solo il registro della violenza.
E quello lo capisce benissimo, e al volo

Quelli che hanno violentato la 13 enne prelevali e pettinali x 3 settimane, vedrai che escono dei ragazzini perfetti

E per sicurezza, ogni mese una pettinata per rinfrescargli la memoria, senza preavviso

Non servono fiaccole e discorsi, ma botte. 

Tante, ripetute, e date bene

È brutto da dire?.. Si, lo è...

Ma questo è, per me


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che è una questione di strumenti.. Non di battaglie
> 
> Chi adotta il registro della violenza, capisce solo il registro della violenza.
> E quello lo capisce benissimo, e al volo
> ...


Per me no. È proprio dalla violenza che vengono.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me no. È proprio dalla violenza che vengono.


Eh si.. Vanno compatiti...compresi, educati

Prima ti legno 3 settimane, poi ti educo

E poi ti rilegno dopo la spiegazione

Vedrai che capisci benissimo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si.. Vanno compatiti...compresi, educati
> 
> Prima ti legno 3 settimane, poi ti educo
> 
> ...


Io ho detto che vanno compresi?
Ho detto che sono già il prodotto della violenza.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho detto che vanno compresi?
> Ho detto che sono già il prodotto della violenza.


.. e quindi??..

guarda che con questo meccanismo non si va da nessuna parte, perché sarà sempre un legittimare o spiegare in qualche modo qualcosa di orrendo come uno stupro, o una violenza su bambini


a me non interessa di cosa sei il prodotto, mi interessa cosa sarai nel domani, come io esigo tu DOVRAI essere nel domani

come eri ieri eri ieri... 

e DOMANI dovrai essere un agnellino

per cui botte.. tante, e a ripetizione..

spiegazione, giustamente, perché bisogna anche spiegare.. ma poi il tutto corroborato da botte, perché quello è il linguaggio che comprende chi arriva a quei punti

ciò di cui eri prodotto è passato..

a me interessa ciò che sarai.. e ciò dovrà esser di esempio agli altri.. pubblico e visibile

le guerre si combattono con gli strumenti giusti, altrimenti si previene.. che se si arriva alla guerra io ho il temperino e tu il bazooka, nella nostra società..

io la vedo così....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e quindi??..
> 
> guarda che con questo meccanismo non si va da nessuna parte, perché sarà sempre un legittimare o spiegare in qualche modo qualcosa di orrendo come uno stupro, o una violenza su bambini
> 
> ...


http://www.sulleregole.it/gherardo-colombo/il-perdono-responsabile/


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.sulleregole.it/gherardo-colombo/il-perdono-responsabile/


Brunetta.. io credo di essere una persona ragionevole, e molto elastica e di buonsenso..
ma entro certi limiti, molto ampi peraltro 

oltre certi limiti la ragionevolezza è finita
l'abuso su un/una minore è un limite non superabile, ad esempio, per me. UNO di alcuni

Possiam parlare dello stupro della 13enne calabrese, o delle angherie delle maestre di qualche asilo a bambini, come vediamo a volte nei video delle telecamere nascoste

e non sono (non sarei, diciamo) a quel punto minimamente interessato a "rieducare" ma a "neutralizzare"..

a me non interessa affatto rieducare quei signori che hanno abusato in gruppo della ragazzina in calabria, o quelle maestre che hanno riempito di botte i bambini, non è nelle mie corde, non è per me motivo di ansia o di studio scientifico 

io sono (sarei) solo interessato a neutralizzare, e con la massima brutalità e determinazione 

e questo, se NOTO ANTICIPATAMENTE libera uno stato dall'affanno di dover rieducare, e segnala a tutti noi che oltre un certo limite NOTO non c'è né ci sarà nessuna rieducazione, ma solo "neutralizzazione" brutale, sistematica, perenne, e senza appelli

questa è la mia prospettiva. ed è l'unica che funziona benissimo, e da sempre

Lo dice la storia, non io...

ogni alternativa sarà vincente in qualche caso.. forse... 

ma anche lo stato più efficiente e più applicato in questo senso (e noi siamo molto lontani da questo standard) fallirà in molti, troppi  casi.

e io a questi livelli voglio certezza, non speranza

ma la certezza la voglio per i più deboli

talvolta capra e cavoli non si possono salvare


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta.. io credo di essere una persona ragionevole, e molto elastica e di buonsenso..
> ma entro certi limiti, molto ampi peraltro
> 
> oltre certi limiti la ragionevolezza è finita
> ...


Tu la pensi così. La Dichiarazione dei Diritti dell'uomo e la Costituzione dicono diversamente. 
Il pensiero vendicativo istituzionale non è contemplato. Però se leggi con attenzione non si tratta di rimettere in circolazione nessuno, ma di recuperare una persona. È una cosa proposta da chi ha lavorato per decenni per provare la colpevolezza dei rei.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu la pensi così. La Dichiarazione dei Diritti dell'uomo e la Costituzione dicono diversamente.
> Il pensiero vendicativo istituzionale non è contemplato. Però se leggi con attenzione non si tratta di rimettere in circolazione nessuno, ma di recuperare una persona. È una cosa proposta da chi ha lavorato per decenni per provare la colpevolezza dei rei.


Si, ma io infatti sto con le dichiarazioni e la costituzione.
Per cui.. Sopportiamo e recuperiamo.
Sono cose che succedono..


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2016)

Quoto [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
Sono nota per la mia simpatia verso la Franzoni e Erica e Omar


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto @_Skorpio_
> Sono nota per la mia simpatia verso la Franzoni e Erica e Omar


Guarda che stasera ho avuto un moto spontaneo in questo senso, vedendo Un giorno in pretura. Un diciassettenne è stato messo alla prova per tre anni e se non farà nulla risulterà incensurato. Ha ucciso a pugni e calci un uomo che disturbava cantando per strada.


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non l'ha caricata su Youporn, ha inviato i video a 4 persone di cui si fidava: aveva il diritto di essere esibizionista senza essere sputtanata a livello mondiale.


Diritto certamente, ma ripeto, a 30 anni non mandi in giro video porno, è da coglioni scusate.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Diritto certamente, ma ripeto, a 30 anni *non mandi in giro* video porno, è da coglioni scusate.



Sarebbe stato uguale se fosse stato un video dell'ex  con cui l'aveva fatto in tempi non sospetti.
Sto parlando di revenge porn.
Video e foto porno ormai fanno parte delle abitudini sessuali.
Quanti li mandano all'amante, per dire?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Diritto certamente, ma ripeto, a 30 anni non mandi in giro video porno, è da coglioni scusate.


Cogliona, ma col senno di poi. Sicuramente il video porno è più plateale, ma il principio è uguale a molti utenti che qui scrivono cose "indicibili" e poi costruiscono rapporti di amicizia con tanto di dati personali. Erano 4 confidenti, mi pare.


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato uguale se fosse stato un video dell'ex  con cui l'aveva fatto in tempi non sospetti.
> Sto parlando di revenge porn.
> Video e foto porno ormai fanno parte delle abitudini sessuali.
> Quanti li mandano all'amante, per dire?





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cogliona, ma col senno di poi. Sicuramente il video porno è più plateale, ma il principio è uguale a molti utenti che qui scrivono cose "indicibili" e poi costruiscono rapporti di amicizia con tanto di dati personali. Erano 4 confidenti, mi pare.



4 confidenti... mica pochi, capisco il mandarlo al proprio fidanzato (ma anche lì...), ma di più, scusatemi, è andarsela a cercare.

Brutta faccenda comunque la si voglia guardare, ma nei protagonisti non vedo nemmeno un'aquila.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> 4 confidenti... mica pochi, capisco il mandarlo al proprio fidanzato (ma anche lì...), *ma di più, scusatemi, è andarsela a cercare.*
> 
> Brutta faccenda comunque la si voglia guardare, ma nei protagonisti non vedo nemmeno un'aquila.


No, se quei 4 non fossero stati stronzi.
Perché lei sarà stata ingenua, ma loro delle persone per cui non trovo neppure le parole.
Vedi, siamo in Italia dove il codice civile all'art.10 e la legge per il diritto d'autore dovrebbero tutelarti.
Perché quei 4 non avevano il diritto di diffondere quel video lesivo per l'immagine di lei.
Se le cose funzionassero secondo le legittime aspettative di ognuno di noi, quel video sarebbe dovuto sparire dalla rete non appena fosse stato scoperto e quei 4 cretini avrebbero dovuto pagare un risarcimento danni congruo.
Lei è morta e ancora l'iter giudiziario non è terminato.
Non solo, ma alla ragazza sono pure state imputate le spese legali per quei siti che nel frattempo avevano tolto il video.
Danneggiata e beffata da una giustizia italiana con dei tempi inadeguati, dai media che non si sono fatti scrupoli di scrivere menzogne su di lei l'anno scorso.
Il marcio non è solo in lei, ma in tutti noi, e per noi intendo i meccanismi con cui questa società funziona.
Lei ha fatto quello che tanti fanno normalmente: ha mandato materiale erotico (che può essere un video ma anche una propria foto) a qualcun altro per motivi che non sta a noi sindacare.
Quanti di noi hanno girato porno o fatto foto erotiche con i propri partner?


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cogliona, ma col senno di poi. Sicuramente il video porno è più plateale, ma il principio è uguale a molti utenti c*he qui scrivono cose "indicibili" e poi costruiscono rapporti di amicizia con tanto di dati personali.* Erano 4 confidenti, mi pare.



Sì.


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, se quei 4 non fossero stati stronzi.
> Quanti di noi hanno girato porno o fatto foto erotiche con i propri partner?



Tanti credo, ma pochi o nessuno l'hanno passato ad amici o confidenti.

Capisco la tua rabbia verso gli stronzi che l'hanno fatto girare, ma il punto focale è che lei per prima ha sbandierato il proprio materiale. Non è una cosa da poco. Quindi ok, giustizia del cavolo, amici del cavolo e quello che vuoi, ma se lei si fosse comportata da adulta, tutto il resto non sarebbe accaduto.

Non riesco ad incazzarmi con la società, di fronte a tutta questa ingenuità.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cogliona, ma col senno di poi. Sicuramente il video porno è più plateale, ma il principio è uguale a molti utenti che qui scrivono cose "indicibili" e poi *costruiscono rapporti di amicizia con tanto di dati personali.* Erano 4 confidenti, mi pare.


In parte hai ragione. Mi sembra un poì forzato il paragone con un filmato di quel genere però


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cogliona, ma col senno di poi. Sicuramente il video porno è più plateale, ma il principio è uguale a molti utenti che qui scrivono cose "indicibili" e poi costruiscono rapporti di amicizia con tanto di dati personali. Erano 4 confidenti, mi pare.


Guarda, se vuoi i miei dati, li pubblico qui sul forum, tanto non ci guadagna niente nessuno. Ma di certo non posto la foto del mio uccello. E' un tantino diverso, ti pare?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, se quei 4 non fossero stati stronzi.
> Perché lei sarà stata ingenua, ma loro delle persone per cui non trovo neppure le parole.
> Vedi, siamo in Italia dove il codice civile all'art.10 e la legge per il diritto d'autore dovrebbero tutelarti.
> Perché quei 4 non avevano il diritto di diffondere quel video lesivo per l'immagine di lei.
> ...


Vero. Infatti se fosse stato il suo compagno a divulgarlo credo che le "critiche" sarebbero state diverse
Io per esempio avrei "giudicato" lui una merda e non lei un'ingenua. 
Quello che a me ha fatto specie è stata la divulgazione da parte di lei


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero. Infatti se fosse stato il suo compagno a divulgarlo credo che le "critiche" sarebbero state diverse
> Io per esempio avrei "giudicato" lui una merda e non lei un'ingenua.
> Quello che a me ha fatto specie è stata la divulgazione da parte di lei


Era esibizionista, ma ha esagerato. O semplicemente non si aspettava le crollasse il mondo addosso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> *Era esibizionista*, ma ha esagerato. *O semplicemente non si aspettava le crollasse il mondo addosso*.


Primo grassetto: liberissima di esserlo
Ma se lo sei non puoi arrivare impreparata al secondo grassetto


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Mi riferivo al fatto che lei e non lui era stata giudicata.
> Forse anche perché vedere una donna deridere il proprio partner mentre spompina quakxuno non  è proprio una cosa che raccoglie empatia



Effettivamente fa schifo! Parlo in generale,  tradisci e hai bisogno di farti pure il filmino, sparlare di chi tradisci e divulgarlo? No comment  ma solo perche' e' morta.


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Effettivamente fa schifo! Parlo in generale,  tradisci e hai bisogno di farti pure il filmino, sparlare di chi tradisci e divulgarlo? No comment  ma solo perche' e' morta.


Sembrerebbe che il partner fosse no nsolo al corrente della cosa, ma che anzi, la incentivasse.

Non cambia il succo del discorso comunque.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero. Infatti se fosse stato il suo compagno a divulgarlo credo che le "critiche" sarebbero state diverse
> Io per esempio avrei "giudicato" lui una merda e non lei un'ingenua.
> Quello che a me ha fatto specie è stata la divulgazione da parte di lei





disincantata ha detto:


> Effettivamente fa schifo! Parlo in generale,   tradisci e hai bisogno di farti pure il filmino, sparlare di chi  tradisci e divulgarlo? No comment  ma solo perche' e' morta.


Non vorrei apparire monotematico/monomaniaco, però è evidente l'ex compagno l'abbia indotta a rapportarsi (...) con altri uomini. Tant'è che se la madre stigmatizza, tant'è che l'ex le ha pure pagato gli avvocati, tant'è che il filmato si concentrava sulle corna dell'ex.

Le 4 persone con cui si è rapportata, anzichè andare a dirlo al bar come si faceva negli anni '80, l'hanno pubblicato in internet. Notoriamente la maledizione di chi ha questa fantasia è la persona con cui rapportarsi. L'ex compagno è una vittima come lei, che è stata una cogliona, pace all'anima sua, perchè fatti pure riprendere le parti intime, ma non renderti riconoscibile.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non vorrei apparire monotematico/monomaniaco, però è evidente l'ex compagno l'abbia indotta a rapportarsi (...) con altri uomini. Tant'è che se la madre stigmatizza, tant'è che l'ex le ha pure pagato gli avvocati, tant'è che il filmato si concentrava sulle corna dell'ex.
> 
> Le 4 persone con cui si è rapportata, anzichè andare a dirlo al bar come si faceva negli anni '80, l'hanno pubblicato in internet. Notoriamente la maledizione di chi ha questa fantasia è la persona con cui rapportarsi. *L'ex compagno è una vittima come lei, che è stata una cogliona, pace all'anima sua, perchè fatti pure riprendere le parti intime, ma non renderti riconoscibile.*


Questo sto dicendo

nell'esempio del compagno penso a quelle che si fanno riprendere dal tipo con cui stanno, fidandosi e rimangono fregate
Qui ci ha messo del suo e anche parecchio
Sul non rendersi riconoscibile straquoto


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: liberissima di esserlo
> Ma se lo sei non puoi arrivare impreparata al secondo grassetto



Quando fai determinate cose sei in un ambito in cui vieni compresa e questo dà piacere.
Non ti aspetti che arrivi la casalinga di Voghera e il misogino di Vidigulfo a cui 10 anni fa una donna ha dato due di picche in una balera e da allora si è dato solo alle professioniste della Binasca a giudicarti e neppure che dei quotidiani nazionali diano enfasi a un pompino che fanno (quasi) tutte le donne e a un porno quando sul web ce ne sono a decine di migliaia.
Come mai mi aspetterei domani di venire giudicato, che ne so, per le foto delle vacanze perché abbiamo tutti le chiappe di fuori.
Eppure sul web ci sono siti dove la gente pubblica foto riprese a cazzo su spiagge nudiste e non, all'insaputa del fotografato.
E altri dove gli uomini condividono le foto delle (presunte) fidanzate.
Ignare.
La libertà di farsi i cazzi propri come meglio si crede senza dover essere giudicati da perfetti sconosciuti è andata a puttane.
Così non ti puoi aggirare con una fotocamera in un parco giochi o in una spiaggia che vieni quasi linciato perché tutti pensano male di te, e allo stesso tempo se fai un porno per 4  amici ti ritrovi a subire i giudizi di chi non avevi invitato.
Come dire che se faccio una festa di Capodanno a casa mia e mi arrivano 300 ulttà avendo messo gli inviti su Fb ne lo sono voluto.
Dovrebbero esserci delle tutele che evidentemente non ci sono.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quando fai determinate cose sei in un ambito in cui vieni compresa e questo dà piacere.
> Non ti aspetti che arrivi la casalinga di Voghera e il misogino di Vidigulfo a cui 10 anni fa una donna ha dato due di picche in una balera e da allora si è dato solo alle professioniste della Binasca a giudicarti e neppure che dei quotidiani nazionali diano enfasi a un pompino che fanno (quasi) tutte le donne e a un porno quando sul web ce ne sono a decine di migliaia.
> Come mai mi aspetterei domani di venire giudicato, che ne so, per le foto delle vacanze perché abbiamo tutti le chiappe di fuori.
> Eppure sul web ci sono siti dove la gente pubblica foto riprese a cazzo su spiagge nudiste e non, all'insaputa del fotografato.
> ...


Daniele è il fatto che a 30 non te lo aspetti che deve far pensare...
E questo non giustifica nulla ma che lei sia stata di un'imprudenza

Ma quando io ti critico perchè pratichi del naturismo, o meglio ti dico che non comprendo, non mi sembra che tu ti offendi perchè fai una cosa che ti piace e sai sostenere le tue motivazioni
Diverso è fare una cosa e non pensare alle conseguenze e soprattutto al fatto che non sei in grado di sostenerle
Il tutto non a 15 anni ma a 30


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele è il fatto che a 30 non te lo aspetti che deve far pensare...
> E questo non giustifica nulla ma che lei sia stata di un'imprudenza
> 
> Ma quando io ti critico perchè pratichi del naturismo, o meglio ti dico che non comprendo, non mi sembra che tu ti offendi perchè fai una cosa che ti piace e sai sostenere le tue motivazioni
> ...


Anche tradire è non pensare alle conseguenze di quello che si fa, eppure è pratica comune.
Una persona non può essere messa alla gogna mediatica perché ha fatto un pompino ripreso da un video che doveva rimanere per pochi intimi, così come una persona che tradisce se la deve vedere eventualmente solo con il proprio consorte (e non subire i giudizi di chi non la conosce, e non mi riferisco a qui che più o meno si dicono cose nell'anonimato).
Pensa se io per vendicarmi avessi pubblicato le foto che ho di mia moglie in giro dandole ampia diffusione con tanto di nome e cognome suo...
Sarei stato un bastardo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche tradire è non pensare alle conseguenze di quello che si fa, eppure è pratica comune.
> Una persona non può essere messa alla gogna mediatica perché ha fatto un pompino ripreso da un video che doveva rimanere per pochi intimi, così come una persona che tradisce se la deve vedere eventualmente solo con il proprio consorte (e non subire i giudizi di chi non la conosce, e non mi riferisco a qui che più o meno si dicono cose nell'anonimato).
> Pensa se io per vendicarmi avessi pubblicato le foto che ho di mia moglie in giro dandole ampia diffusione con tanto di nome e cognome suo...
> Sarei stato un bastardo.


Boh secondo me non ci capiamo
Sti tipi sono stati degli stronzi ma quel video gliel'ha consegnato lei
Questa è l'ingenuità che a 30 non è concepibile per me
Io dubito che penserei al suicidio se mio marito mi scoprisse pur con tutte le conseguenze del caso perchè so le scelte che ho fatto e le ho prese sapendo
Ti sembra che lei ci abbia pensato?


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche tradire è non pensare alle conseguenze di quello che si fa, eppure è pratica comune.
> Una persona non può essere messa alla gogna mediatica perché ha fatto un pompino ripreso da un video che doveva rimanere per pochi intimi, così come una persona che tradisce se la deve vedere eventualmente solo con il proprio consorte (e non subire i giudizi di chi non la conosce, e non mi riferisco a qui che più o meno si dicono cose nell'anonimato).
> Pensa se io per vendicarmi avessi pubblicato le foto che ho di mia moglie in giro dandole ampia diffusione con tanto di nome e cognome suo...
> Sarei stato un bastardo.


Danny, questa a 30 anni ha commesso un'ingenuità pazzesca. D'accordo sullo schifo che è accaduto dopo, ma il problema è nato da un suo (gravissimo) errore.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh secondo me non ci capiamo
> Sti tipi sono stati degli stronzi ma quel video gliel'ha consegnato lei
> Questa è l'ingenuità che a 30 non è concepibile per me
> Io dubito che penserei al suicidio se mio marito mi scoprisse pur con tutte le conseguenze del caso perchè so le scelte che ho fatto e le ho prese sapendo
> Ti sembra che lei ci abbia pensato?





Kid ha detto:


> Danny, questa a 30 anni ha commesso un'ingenuità pazzesca. D'accordo sullo schifo che è accaduto dopo, ma il problema è nato da un suo (gravissimo) errore.


Che abbia commesso un errore, ci sta.
Ma che l'abbia pagato con un'assurda gogna mediatica, lo trovo allucinante.
Il suo errore è stato quello di aver fatto un video di un pompino e averlo mandato a 4 persone di cui si fidava (ma ne bastava una sola per fare casino) per un gioco erotico.
Ora, ditemi se è stata l'unica a farlo.
Ditemi se non avete mai mandato una foto (o saputo di persone che se le mandavano) erotica o porno a qualcuno di cui vi fidate.
Perché - se quei 4 non avessero fatto gli stronzi - quel video sarebbe rimasto privato come tutti gli altri che ogni giorno vengono realizzati.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che abbia commesso un errore, ci sta.
> *Ma che l'abbia pagato con un'assurda gogna mediatica, lo trovo allucinante.*
> Il suo errore è stato quello di aver fatto un video di un pompino e averlo mandato a 4 persone di cui si fidava (ma ne bastava una sola per fare casino) per un gioco erotico.
> Ora, ditemi se è stata l'unica a farlo.
> *Ditemi se non avete mai mandato una foto (o saputo di persone che se le mandavano) erotica o porno a qualcuno di cui vi fidate*.


Primo grassetto: questo è fuori di ogni dubbio
Secondo grassetto: Mai con il viso


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che abbia commesso un errore, ci sta.
> Ma che l'abbia pagato con un'assurda gogna mediatica, lo trovo allucinante.
> Il suo errore è stato quello di aver fatto un video di un pompino e averlo mandato a 4 persone di cui si fidava (ma ne bastava una sola per fare casino) per un gioco erotico.
> Ora, ditemi se è stata l'unica a farlo.
> Ditemi se non avete mai mandato una foto (o saputo di persone che se le mandavano) erotica o porno a qualcuno di cui vi fidate.


A 4 persone certamente no. E comunque la gogna mediatica l'han creata i media (con tanto di nome e cognome), non quelli che si sono smanacciati guardando il filmato.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Che abbia commesso un errore, ci sta.
> Ma che l'abbia pagato con un'assurda gogna mediatica, lo trovo allucinante.
> Il suo errore è stato quello di aver fatto un video di un pompino e averlo mandato a 4 persone di cui si fidava (ma ne bastava una sola per fare casino) per un gioco erotico.
> Ora, ditemi se è stata l'unica a farlo.
> Ditemi se non avete mai mandato una foto (o saputo di persone che se le mandavano) erotica o porno a qualcuno di cui vi fidate.


Ciò che dici è vero
Ma purtroppo queste iniziative non sono esenti da rischi.

Ignorarli, partendo dal presupposto che chi riceverà "dovrebbe" fare in un certo modo, è mettersi di fatto nelle mani degli altri

Se ero uno degli amici, la avrei avvisata della possibilità di una evoluzione indesiderata, e avrei rifiutato il video, sapendo le finalità che guidavano quella azione


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> A 4 persone certamente no. E comunque la gogna mediatica l'han creata i media (con tanto di nome e cognome), non quelli che si sono smanacciati guardando il filmato.


Ne basta uno che lo diffonda ad altri. Sulla gogna: si, ne avevamo già discusso. Il ruolo dei media nell'esportare il videi dai segaioli ai moralisti è stato determinante. Non credo lei potesse prevederlo. Di solito video così restano in ambiti limitati e anonimi. Che lo vedano in 4 o in 1000 è sempre gente che lo usa per quello scopo, che poi è il fine di ogni esibizionista.


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che abbia commesso un errore, ci sta.
> Ma che l'abbia pagato con un'assurda gogna mediatica, lo trovo allucinante.
> Il suo errore è stato quello di aver fatto un video di un pompino e averlo mandato a 4 persone di cui si fidava (ma ne bastava una sola per fare casino) per un gioco erotico.
> Ora, ditemi se è stata l'unica a farlo.
> ...



Danny non credo lo facciano tutti. IO non ho mai fatto una foto nuda.  Meno ancora filmati. Non e' che perche' io amo il gorgonzola tutti lo amino.  E  parlo,di quando ero giovane, ed il mio moroso adorava fare le foto, appassionato, aveva tantissimi obiettivi, ma mai si e' sognato di chiedermele nuda. Non esisteva proprio.E le sviluppava lui.

Oggi molti eagerano, e questo non e' il primo caso.  Ha fatto solo più rumore.


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ne basta uno che lo diffonda ad altri. Sulla gogna: si, ne avevamo già discusso. Il ruolo dei media nell'esportare il videi dai segaioli ai moralisti è stato determinante. Non credo lei potesse prevederlo. Di solito video così restano in ambiti limitati e anonimi. Che lo vedano in 4 o in 1000 è sempre gente che lo usa per quello scopo, che poi è il fine di ogni esibizionista.



OGGI????

E'  quasi scontato finisca in rete se lo fai girare a piu' persone.  Non credo proprio fossero persone affidabili visto l'ambiente e il contorno.


----------



## danny (20 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny non credo lo facciano tutti. IO non ho mai fatto una foto nuda.  Meno ancora filmati. Non e' che perche' io amo il gorgonzola tutti lo amino.  E  parlo,di quando ero giovane, ed il mio moroso adorava fare le foto, appassionato, aveva tantissimi obiettivi, ma mai si e' sognato di chiedermele nuda. Non esisteva proprio.E le sviluppava lui.
> 
> Oggi molti eagerano, e questo non e' il primo caso.  Ha fatto solo più rumore.





disincantata ha detto:


> OGGI????
> 
> E'  quasi scontato finisca in rete se lo fai girare a piu' persone.  Non credo proprio fossero persone affidabili visto l'ambiente e il contorno.


Non a tutti piace il gorgonzola ma non si può dire che piaccia a pochi se non piace a noi. Il sexting è una realtà diffusa ma la stessa evoluzione tecnologica ha portato con sé trasformazioni nella comunicazione sessuale e comportamentale negli ultimi 35 anni, dai primi camcorder fino agli smartphone. Ho un articolo su rivista specializzata in cui si evidenziavano - negli anni 80 - i numeri delle riprese erotiche domestiche. E in percentuale rispetto alle diffusione delle telecamere amatoriali non erano pochi. D'altronde la stessa fotografia fin dagli albori comprendeva nudo e porno. Al museo di Orsay a Parigi ho visto una mostra con vecchi filmati porno d'epoca. Se il fenomeno rientra ormai come materia da museo non si può dire sia di nicchia. Sull'affidabilità siamo d'accordo, ma quante persone che noi riteniamo al contrario affidabili si sono rivelate il contrario? Lei può essere stata ingenua, certo. Come tanti. Ma le colpe sono soprattutto altrove e sempre in chi commette l'azione più sbagliata. In questo caso i 4 e successivamente i media che hanno cannibalizzato il tutto.


----------



## danny (20 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> OGGI????
> 
> *E'  quasi scontato finisca in rete *se lo fai girare a piu' persone.  Non credo proprio fossero persone affidabili visto l'ambiente e il contorno.



E questo è "IL" problema.
Noi tutti siamo in rete.
Lo siamo anche quando scriviamo su questo forum o altrove. Lo siamo quando si va su Facebook etc
Il diritto all'oscuramento dovrebbe esistere, ed essere immediato, qualora vi fossero contenuti lesivi della persona.
In rete c'è un vecchio articolo di Repubblica di 15 anni fa in cui un mio omonimo e con la mia stessa età e lo stesso luogo di residenza viene tacciato di azioni criminose.
Io so che non sono io, ma un qualunque sconosciuto si metta a fare ricerche si trova di fronte la descrizione di quell'altra persona, e può collegarla a me.
Non è forse lesivo della mia persona e non dettato dalla mia volontà?
Quanto può influenzare quell'articolo un eventuale colloquio di lavoro?
Ma io cosa posso fare con Repubblica?
Non solo. Noi tutti qui abbiamo raccontato fatti molto privati. Se uno sconosciuto cominciasse a collegare i nick alle persone, mettendo insieme anche solo i dati rintracciabili in rete, avrebbe delle informazioni personali molto pericolose per noi. Siamo stati ingenui? Avventati?
Noi diamo fiducia alle persone, lo facciamo ogni giorno, con la speranza che nessuno si metta a fare quello che ho detto e trasmettere altrove le informazioni qui raccolte. E' la stessa fiducia che ha riservato Tiziana ai 4 stronzi. Il fatto che abbia fatto un video porno sembra metterla nel reparto di quelli che "Se lo è voluto lei".
No, lei non ha voluto un accidenti. Ognuno deve essere libero di vivere la propria sessualità ma anche la propria vita senza venire giudicato dal mondo.
Altrimenti il web diventerà un "grande fratello" di cui noi tutti avremo paura, sentendoci gradualmente meno liberi. E perderemo uno strumento altrimenti importante.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Quoto Danny in tutti i post.
Poi bisogna tenere conto di una cosa. I pensionati  che fanno entrare falsi promotori o falsi addetti di qualche società di servizi e finiscono derubati se la sono cercata? 
La legge deve tutelare le vittime e tanto più se sono sprovvedute o ingenue.
E ribadisco che gli uomini coprotagonisti non li ha massacrati nessuno.


----------



## feather (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto Danny in tutti i post.
> Poi bisogna tenere conto di una cosa. I pensionati  che fanno entrare falsi promotori o falsi addetti di qualche società di servizi e finiscono derubati se la sono cercata?
> La legge deve tutelare le vittime e tanto più se sono sprovvedute o ingenue.
> E ribadisco che gli uomini coprotagonisti non li ha massacrati nessuno.


Anche se non ho ancora capito come e su che sia stata "massacrata", quoto Brunetta.
Lei può essere stata ingenua, ma questo non annulla, ne attenua le resposabilità di chi ha condiviso quel video. L'errore, e probabilmente in malafede, è stato loro, non dell'ingenuotta.
Come l'errore non è della vecchia che fa entrare il falso impiegato del comune. Da quando essere in buona fede è diventata una colpa? È ingenuità, non sbaglio o colpa.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Anche se non ho ancora capito come e su che sia stata "massacrata", quoto Brunetta.
> Lei può essere stata ingenua, ma questo non annulla, ne attenua le resposabilità di chi ha condiviso quel video. L'errore, e probabilmente in malafede, è stato loro, non dell'ingenuotta.
> Come l'errore non è della vecchia che fa entrare il falso impiegato del comune. Da quando essere in buona fede è diventata una colpa? È ingenuità, non sbaglio o colpa.


Io non ho letto nessuno che nega o dia attenuanti ai colpevoli della divulgazione.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

*...*



feather ha detto:


> Anche se non ho ancora capito come e su che sia stata "massacrata", quoto Brunetta.
> Lei può essere stata ingenua, ma questo non annulla, ne attenua le resposabilità di chi ha condiviso quel video. L'errore, e probabilmente in malafede, è stato loro, non dell'ingenuotta.
> Come l'errore non è della vecchia che fa entrare il falso impiegato del comune. Da quando essere in buona fede è diventata una colpa? È ingenuità, non sbaglio o colpa.


Le responsabilità son di tutti ovviamente.

La differenza è che la vecchietta non sta a sbracciarsi dalla finestra a chiamare gli impiegati del comune per farsi fregare.

Chi ha "attivato" la cosa è stata quella ragazza.

La vecchietta sta in casa a guardarsi la TV bella tranquilla, e chi attiva la cosa non è lei di certo


----------



## feather (21 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho letto nessuno che nega o dia attenuanti ai colpevoli della divulgazione.


Ma continui a battere sul fatto che lei ha sbagliato, prepara il terreno alla naturale conseguenza che è -anche- colpa sua. E se la colpa è -anche- sua. Non è più interamente dei divulgatori.
È una naturale conseguenza logica.


----------



## disincantata (21 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma continui a battere sul fatto che lei ha sbagliato, prepara il terreno alla naturale conseguenza che è -anche- colpa sua. E se la colpa è -anche- sua. Non è più interamente dei divulgatori.
> È una naturale conseguenza logica.



NON avevo mai sentito parlare di Tiziana e del suo 'problema' prima del suo suicidio,credo pero' sia stata lei la prima ad aver ammesso a se stessa di aver sbagliato.  Poi il resto e' scontato, ha sbagliato a fare  e peggio ancora a divulgare  i filmati, fosse stato solo ad 1 sola persona.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma continui a battere sul fatto che lei ha sbagliato, prepara il terreno alla naturale conseguenza che è -anche- colpa sua. E se la colpa è -anche- sua. Non è più interamente dei divulgatori.
> È una naturale conseguenza logica.


Non è colpa sua quello che ha subito. 
Il suo sbaglio è non capire di non essere pronta ad affrontare le conseguenze del rischio che ha corso
Perchè purtroppo di stronzi è pieno il mondo e giusto o non giusto se posso evitare atteggiamenti che mi mettano nei guai li evito almeno che a quei guai non so far fronte
Loro restano stronzi e perseguibili e per quel che mi riguarda spero subiscano una pena pesante


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non è colpa sua quello che ha subito.
> Il suo sbaglio è non capire di non essere pronta ad affrontare le conseguenze del rischio che ha corso
> Perchè purtroppo di stronzi è pieno il mondo e giusto o non giusto se posso evitare atteggiamenti che mi mettano nei guai li evito almeno che a quei guai non so far fronte
> Loro restano stronzi e perseguibili e per quel che mi riguarda spero subiscano una pena pesante


Certo che sono stronzi!!

Purtroppo ti diranno sempre che pure loro mai e poi mai avrebbero potuto immaginare le conseguenze tragiche, ed era solo x ridere in una sorta di complicità da caserma.

Oggi tutti son molto attenti ai bisogni dell istante, e pochissimo ai meccanismi che possono innestare col loro soddisfacimento


----------



## feather (21 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON avevo mai sentito parlare di Tiziana e del suo 'problema' prima del suo suicidio,credo pero' sia stata lei la prima ad aver ammesso a se stessa di aver sbagliato.  Poi il resto e' scontato, ha sbagliato a fare  e peggio ancora a divulgare  i filmati, fosse stato solo ad 1 sola persona.





farfalla ha detto:


> Non è colpa sua quello che ha subito.
> Il suo sbaglio è non capire di non essere pronta ad affrontare le conseguenze del rischio che ha corso
> Perchè purtroppo di stronzi è pieno il mondo e giusto o non giusto se posso evitare atteggiamenti che mi mettano nei guai li evito almeno che a quei guai non so far fronte
> Loro restano stronzi e perseguibili e per quel che mi riguarda spero subiscano una pena pesante


Entrambe non avete però confutato il mio post


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E questo è "IL" problema.
> Noi tutti siamo in rete.
> Lo siamo anche quando scriviamo su questo forum o altrove. Lo siamo quando si va su Facebook etc
> Il diritto all'oscuramento dovrebbe esistere, ed essere immediato, qualora vi fossero contenuti lesivi della persona.
> ...



condivisibile l'idea che si attui una qualche forma di tutela sugli  spazi  pubblici della rete, condivisibile la richiesta di poter   ritirare contenuti postati volontariamente di cui ci si pente.

però: a leggere i discorsi tuoi e di e brunetta mi viene da dire che voi veramente state male.
cosa c'entra la frase che ho evidenzito?

cioè:  confidenti o non confidenti che fossero, questa cerebroguasta  (cit.) ha  mandato a QUATTRO persone QUATTRO il video in cui lei  praticava una  fellatio.* in nome di quale libertà?* *esattamente,* *cosa ci vedete di INGENUO in questo? *
non è  che perchè questi atti di estrema liberalizzazione e diffusione  di  momenti intimi sono stati sdoganati dai professionisti del marketing  che  tengono venti centimetri di pelo sullo stomaco diventa o debba   diventare un "così fan tutti": e in effetti non lo è, E PER FORTUNA,  @_danny_, perchè per  quanto mi sforzi di pensare quale donna non abbia  mai mandato il video  di una fellatio praticata da se stessa su un pirla  qualsiasi al proprio  amico, fidanzato, fratello, collega di lavoro  (almeno a quattro sennò non vale) non me ne  viene in mente manco una, a  parte questa povera ragazza di cui tanto si  parla.

la rete , fra l'altro non c'entra veramente un cazzo di nulla con  questa vicenda, se non che è uno dei contesti sociali più ampi in cui  tutti siamo inseriti VOLONTARIAMENTE, perchè a quanto sembra in rete si  socializza di più, si rimorchia di più, si vive di più.
e in un  qualsiasi contesto sociale da quando l'uomo è apparso sulla terra si  impara a vivere, a relazionare, a sopravvivere, ad adeguarsi, a  TUTELARSI. come? guardando quel che fanno gli altri, e facendo  esperienza.
 Si impara a costruire anche forme di solidarietà che  tutelino chi non ci arriva, ma non è che quando si commettono atti  inconsulti contro se stessi sia un diritto acquisito avere la rete di  salvataggio. se ti dice culo ce l'hai, sottoforma di amici che riescono a  stoppare la tua dabbenaggine, altrimenti incappi in casi come questi. e  anche la confidenza, come abbiamo imparato molto su questo forum (  altro contesto sociale) si impara a darla a chi pensiamo che la meriti:  salvo poi trovarci a fare qualche errore di valutazione, e a imparare a  non commetterlo più.

purtroppo questi quattro imbecilli al massimo pagheranno  una multa per  aver diffuso contenuti privati senza l'autorizzazione  dell'interessata,  il che ha poco o niente a che fare con il delitto  morale che hanno  commesso: idem per il o i quotidiani on-line che hanno  reso virale  questo video ( a quanto ho capito: anche se, come ripeto,  dalle parti  del mio cervello certe cose non diventano virali manco per  scherzo): ma  se i primi a commettere atti inconsulti su noi stessi siamo  noi non è  che debba esistere il comitato di tutela e di salvezza a impedircelo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Anche se non ho ancora capito come e su che sia stata "massacrata", quoto Brunetta.
> Lei può essere stata ingenua, ma questo non annulla, ne attenua le resposabilità di chi ha condiviso quel video. L'errore, e probabilmente in malafede, è stato loro, non dell'ingenuotta.
> Come l'errore non è della vecchia che fa entrare il falso impiegato del comune. Da quando essere in buona fede è diventata una colpa? È ingenuità, non sbaglio o colpa.


perdona feather, ma questi esempi non c'azzeccano una beneamata mazza


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Entrambe non avete però confutato il mio post


L'esempio della vecchietta ci azzecca decisamente poco


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Sono molto d'accordo con la disamina di @chiara_matraini

Attivare un meccanismo di cui si perderà il controllo, affidandolo ad altri, implica una minima valutazione delle possibili varie conseguenze

È un po come un 3D che deraglia e prende una direzione diversa da quella sperata

È che all'inizio del 3D uno ci ha messo il suo culo ed è quello che va in giro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2016)

Ma scusate: Alex e Conte perchè sono stati bannati? Guardate che la dinamica è la stessa, cambia solo il livello di platealità, che nessuno nega, tra un video e il parlare di sè per iscritto. 

Io stesso ho frequentato un luogo virtuale dove in preda all'infoiamento alcune persone normalissime, non pornostar, pubblicavano col consenso della moglie, foto riconoscibilissime (si può essere riconoscibili anche senza la faccia, se si tratta di un forum di tremila utenti) di situazioni molto scabrose. 

Assieme a queste persone, anche non avendo avuto relazioni sessuali, io sono stato a cene normalissime di 10/12 persone, conoscevo nome, numero di telefono, professioni (in un caso si trattava di una persona nota alle cronache) e loro il mio, in due casi sono stato anche a casa loro e in un caso due persone a casa mia. Con tre sono ancora amico in Facebook.

Nel "delirio" della foia e della condivisione virtuale di intimità si commettono leggerezze. Il punto è la sacralità della fiducia e della parola data, che è qualcosa di cui la nostra società deve fare a meno, anche perchè spesso non c'è proporzione tra il torto ricevuto (non me la dà più) e la rappresaglia (diffondo il suo video porno).


----------



## feather (21 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è colpa sua quello che ha subito.
> Il suo sbaglio è


Se non ha colpa ha sbagliato? Non mi torna il filo logico di questo discorso.
Uno può sbagliare senza avere colpa delle conseguenze?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma scusate: Alex e Conte perchè sono stati bannati? Guardate che la dinamica è la stessa, cambia solo il livello di platealità, che nessuno nega, tra un video e il parlare di sè per iscritto.
> 
> Io stesso ho frequentato un luogo virtuale dove in preda all'infoiamento alcune persone normalissime, non pornostar, pubblicavano col consenso della moglie, foto riconoscibilissime (si può essere riconoscibili anche senza la faccia, se si tratta di un forum di tremila utenti) di situazioni molto scabrose.
> 
> ...


E di questa consapevolezza che lei ha peccato
L'ho fatto anche io pagando sicuramente conseguenze meno gravi per confidenze meno serie
Chi ha tradito la mia fiducia e la parola data è uno stronzo, io una cogliona che mi sono fidata
Ma anche qui bisognerebbe distinguere tra una confidenza e un video porno


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Se non ha colpa ha sbagliato? Non mi torna il filo logico di questo discorso.
> Uno può sbagliare senza avere colpa delle conseguenze?


Si che hai sbagliato. Sbagliato a fidarti. Sbagliato ad agire con leggerezza
Le conseguenze non avrebbero dovuto esserci ma ha incontrati degli stronzi
ha sbagliato a non pensare che avrebbe potuto succedere visto che a quanto pare poi non era in grado di sopportarle queste conseguenze
ha solo peccato di leggerezza in una società di merda
L'aggravante è che non aveva 15 anni


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma scusate: Alex e Conte perchè sono stati bannati? Guardate che la dinamica è la stessa, cambia solo il livello di platealità, che nessuno nega, tra un video e il parlare di sè per iscritto.
> 
> Io stesso ho frequentato un luogo virtuale dove in preda all'infoiamento alcune persone normalissime, non pornostar, pubblicavano col consenso della moglie, foto riconoscibilissime (si può essere riconoscibili anche senza la faccia, se si tratta di un forum di tremila utenti) di situazioni molto scabrose.
> 
> ...


L'assalto delle iene è stato imprevedibile per la ragazza. Del resto raccontavo altrove di un mio contatto fb che pubblica foto semplicemente erotiche che potrebbero però causarle ugualmente attacchi da avvoltoi.
Il fatto che non sia avvenuto è per una fortunata circostanza. Questo perché non è il fatto che le immagini fossero porno a causare l'attacco, ma la loro diffusione anche grazie alla stampa.
Forse ricorderete qualche anno fa l'intervista in spiaggia, mi pare a Ostia, di due ragazze non molto acculturate che descrivevano la loro giornata al mare. Certamente le ragazze non avrebbero potuto prevedere di diventare lo zimbello di mezza nazione per la loro parlata da "coatte", anche perché certamente non consapevoli di esprimersi in un modo che poteva sembrare ridicolo ad altri. Quale leggerezza avevano compiuto se non di rispondere a un'intervista di una TV locale?
Anche loro dopo un po' erano esasperate. 
Il problema, per me, è che il desiderio di popolarità o di visibilità porta persone normali a credere che essere conosciute sia un fatto positivo in sé e non si rendono conto che per chi guarda essere esposti equivale a un'autorizzazione alla gogna e tutti sono lì a tirare frutta marcia e a insultare senza considerare che si tratta di PERSONE.
Essere noi prudenti non credo proprio che ci autorizzi a essere crudeli nei confronti di chi non lo è stato.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'assalto delle iene è stato imprevedibile per la ragazza. Del resto raccontavo altrove di un mio contatto fb che pubblica foto semplicemente erotiche che potrebbero però causarle ugualmente attacchi da avvoltoi.
> Il fatto che non sia avvenuto è per una fortunata circostanza. Questo perché non è il fatto che le immagini fossero porno a causare l'attacco, ma la loro diffusione anche grazie alla stampa.
> Forse ricorderete qualche anno fa l'intervista in spiaggia, mi pare a Ostia, di due ragazze non molto acculturate che descrivevano la loro giornata al mare. Certamente le ragazze non avrebbero potuto prevedere di diventare lo zimbello di mezza nazione per la loro parlata da "coatte", anche perché certamente non consapevoli di esprimersi in un modo che poteva sembrare ridicolo ad altri. Quale leggerezza avevano compiuto se non di rispondere a un'intervista di una TV locale?
> Anche loro dopo un po' erano esasperate.
> ...


Sì.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> condivisibile l'idea che si attui una qualche forma di tutela sugli  spazi  pubblici della rete, condivisibile la richiesta di poter   ritirare contenuti postati volontariamente di cui ci si pente.
> 
> però: a leggere i discorsi tuoi e di e brunetta mi viene da dire che voi veramente state male.
> cosa c'entra la frase che ho evidenzito?
> ...


Quindi non può esistere il pentimento o il ravvedimento? Chi ha fatto una cazzata deve pagarne le conseguenze fino alla fine senza avere strumenti per difendersi? Qui non si discute sul fatto che lei abbia fatto una cosa stupida ma sulle esagerate conseguenze della sua azione. A me non importa giudicarla, non è questo il punto. Davvero tu non conosci nessuna che abbia girato un porno col proprio ragazzo o amante, condividendolo con lui? Non mi dite che è una cosa rara, per favore. E che è profondamente diversa da quello che è accaduto. Ps io a casa ho delle vecchie foto che ho scattato di due ragazze che si toccacciano e slinguazzano. E ho anche la liberatoria per la pubblicazione. Roba di 20 anni fa, in era pre internet. Sono state sceme? Mah. Una poi ha lavorato con Tinto Brass. Evidentemente era quello che voleva.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi non può esistere il pentimento o il ravvedimento? Chi ha fatto una cazzata deve pagarne le conseguenze fino alla fine senza avere strumenti per difendersi? Qui non si discute sul fatto che lei abbia fatto una cosa stupida ma sulle esagerate conseguenze della sua azione. A me non importa giudicarla, non è questo il punto. Davvero tu non conosci nessuna che abbia girato un porno col proprio ragazzo o amante, condividendolo con lui? Non mi dite che è una cosa rara, per favore. E che è profondamente diversa da quello che è accaduto.


È molto diversa.
Se giro un film con il mio amante resta tra noi. Se lo divulga lui è una merda.
E io pago le conseguenze
Se la prima a divulgarlp sono io è un tantino diverso


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Essere noi prudenti non credo proprio che ci autorizzi a essere crudeli nei confronti di chi non lo è stato.



Si, ma la ragazza ha fatto tutto da sè, e mi riferisco essenzialmente ad un qualche suo "problema" di insicurezza che prima l'ha portata ad essere molto superficiale e poi a non essere in grado di gestirne le conseguenze. 
Tutto il resto è contorno "normale" dei tempi che corrono.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> È molto diversa.
> Se giro un film con il mio amante resta tra noi. Se lo divulga lui è una merda.
> E io pago le conseguenze
> Se la prima a divulgarlp sono io è un tantino diverso


Nel momento in cui tu lasci quel video all'amante lo hai già divulgato.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui tu lasci quel video all'amante lo hai già divulgato.


Non sono d'accordo 
Anche se io non lo lascerei nemmeno a lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi non può esistere il pentimento o il ravvedimento? Chi ha fatto una cazzata deve pagarne le conseguenze fino alla fine senza avere strumenti per difendersi? *Qui non si discute sul fatto che lei abbia fatto una cosa stupida ma sulle esagerate conseguenze della sua azione. A me non importa giudicarla, non è questo il punto.* Davvero tu non conosci nessuna che abbia girato un porno col proprio ragazzo o amante, condividendolo con lui? Non mi dite che è una cosa rara, per favore. E che è profondamente diversa da quello che è accaduto. Ps io a casa ho delle vecchie foto che ho scattato di due ragazze che si toccacciano e slinguazzano. E ho anche la liberatoria per la pubblicazione. Roba di 20 anni fa, in era pre internet.


quindi a te non interessa giudicare lei, ma LORO, chiunque essi siano, sì.

innanzitutto io non ho scritto né pensato che questi quattro MERDONI non abbiano commesso un qualcosa di abominevole e non debbano pagarne conseguenze.

secondo: è molto diverso farsi fare un video dall'amante mentre ti infila il cazzo in bocca sapendo che è una cosa fra te e lui e mandare quello stesso video a quattro persone diverse, per quanto in confidenza con te.
sono due cose talmente diverse che mi sorprende che tu non capisca la differenza.
certo che il rischio esiste in entrambi i casi: quando esistono un video, una chat, delle foto, il rischio è reale, per quanto li si cancelli.

ma la differenza più profonda sta in altro: condividere il video col mio amante di una cosa che faccio con lui non corrisponde a divulgare video di cose che faccio con lui ad altri uomini. eh, no.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi a te non interessa giudicare lei, ma LORO, chiunque essi siano, sì.
> 
> innanzitutto io non ho scritto né pensato che questi quattro MERDONI non abbiano commesso un qualcosa di abominevole e non debbano pagarne conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Certo che non corrisponde, ma se rimane nell'ambito ristretto degli amici di riferimento,  non è un mio problema sindacare se sia una cosa riprovevole o no. È riprovevole essere esibizionista? Forse per molti, ma che diritto ho io di giudicare? A questa ragazza è stata data della cagna, della troia e queste sono state le cose più gentili da parte di persone che sono al di fuori di qualsiasi circuito esibizionistico, semplicemente attirate da alcuni articoli di alcune testate giornalistiche. Ma una persona potrà essere libera di essere esibizionista (ma anche coatta, scema, diversa) senza essere costretta a sottoporsi al giudizio del mondo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui tu lasci quel video all'amante lo hai già divulgato.


ma che cazzo c'entra, su.
le cose che faccio (generico) con uomini occasionali non vado certo a filmarle per fare vedere ai miei amici quanto sono brava.
mi rendo conto che non riesco a spiegarmi, ma il vero vizio di fondo è proprio questa sovrapposizione fra la facilità con cui tutti possiamo sentirci registi e il fatto che qualcuno debba a tutti i costi vedere quel che facciamo in ogni situazione della vita compresa l'intimità dei rapporti sessuali.
si chiama esibizionismo, e non a caso ci sono dei luoghi delimitati e deputati per praticarlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che non corrisponde, ma se rimane nell'ambito ristretto degli amici di riferimento,  non è un mio problema sindacare se sia una cosa riprovevole o no. È riprovevole essere esibizionista? Forse per molti, ma che diritto ho io di giudicare? A questa ragazza è stata data della cagna, della troia e queste sono state le cose più gentili da parte di persone che sono al di fuori di qualsiasi circuito esibizionistico, semplicemente attirate da alcuni articoli di alcune testate giornalistiche. *Ma una persona potrà essere libera di essere esibizionista (ma anche coatta, scema, diversa) senza essere costretta a sottoporsi al giudizio del mondo?*


più che altro dovrebbe pensare se le sue spalle sono più larghe del giudizio del mondo prima di.
perchè per quanto tu la invochi, non esiste nessuna legge che freni il giudizio, a parte il buonsenso.
che secondo me -ribadisco- parte dall'esimersi anche solo di guardare.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

In questi giorni su alcuni gruppi fb girano le foto di Diletta Satta. Rubate dal suo cellulare. È tutto illegale: non c'è il consenso della persona ritratta e le foto sono state rubate da un hacker. Eppure circolano, con giudizi disgustosi in chiosa. La legge che tutela la persona c'è ma non viene applicata. E intanto queste foto o video vengono condivisi tra migliaia di persone. Io continuo a dire che c'è un problema indipendentemente dal comportamento ingenuo o idiota da parte di alcuni, su cui trovo inutile soffermarsi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In questi giorni su alcuni gruppi fb girano le foto di Diletta Satta. Rubate dal suo cellulare. È tutto illegale: non c'è il consenso della persona ritratta e le foto sono state rubate da un hacker. Eppure circolano, con giudizi disgustosi in chiosa. La legge che tutela la persona c'è ma non viene applicata. E intanto queste foto o video vengono condivisi tra migliaia di persone.* Io continuo a dire che c'è un problema* indipendentemente dal comportamento ingenuo o idiota da parte di alcuni, su cui trovo inutile soffermarsi.


certo che c'è un problema.
il problema è che c'è gente come te che sa chi è diletta satta ( a proposito, chi è?) e che a quanto pare sa anche che le hanno rubato foto dal cellulare e che si interessa quotidianamente della vita di altri che non rappresentano nessuno nella propria sfera di competenza.

perchè se questa diletta è una ragazza minorenne, immagino che avrà dei genitori o dei tutori che potebbero interessarsi della faccenda e di come la loro figlia si rapporta coi social network
se è una delle tante e mio avviso inutili vedette della televisione immagino che il furto sarà concordato con qualche paparazzo e comunque non così inviso
se è una donna immagino che starà cercando di  avvalersi di mezzi e di persone competenti per far fronte alla cosa.

ma a te hanno mai hackerato qualcosa dal telefono?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ...
L esibizionismo è legittimo

Ma ha un problema, ha bisogno di un pubblico

Come reagisce il pubblico è un problema dell esibizionista, non del pubblico

Se mi spoglio in pubblico in nome della mia libertà di esibirmi, va benissimo

Se dal pubblico mi arrivano delle pernacchie me le tengo

E nel pubblico ci può stare anche lo stronzone di turno

Siamo stati tutti ragazzi, il potere dell informazione è attraente per molti

Se io avessi un video di una utente qui dentro che scopa con 7 amici, potrei esser tentato x dimostrare il potere che detengo, di farmi forte con te, ventilando cose che non sai della X utente, fino a mostrati il video

E quando il meccanismo parte, dopo non lo controlli più, ne puoi prevederne le conseguenze


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In questi giorni su alcuni gruppi fb girano le foto di Diletta Satta. Rubate dal suo cellulare. È tutto illegale: non c'è il consenso della persona ritratta e le foto sono state rubate da un hacker. Eppure circolano, con giudizi disgustosi in chiosa. La legge che tutela la persona c'è ma non viene applicata. E intanto queste foto o video vengono condivisi tra migliaia di persone. Io continuo a dire che c'è un problema indipendentemente dal comportamento ingenuo o idiota da parte di alcuni, su cui trovo inutile soffermarsi.


Il problema è "la testa" della gente. 
La mancanza di rispetto della persona ormai è un problema talmente radicato  che c'è solo da esser sereni quando ci si sente estranei da certi comportamenti.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che c'è un problema.
> il problema è che c'è gente come te che sa chi è diletta satta ( a proposito, chi è?) e che a quanto pare sa anche che le hanno rubato foto dal cellulare e che si interessa quotidianamente della vita di altri che non rappresentano nessuno nella propria sfera di competenza.
> 
> perchè se questa diletta è una ragazza minorenne, immagino che avrà dei genitori o dei tutori che potebbero interessarsi della faccenda e di come la loro figlia si rapporta coi social network
> ...


Diletta Leotta! Ho sbagliato pure nome. Sinceramente non sapevo chi fosse prima di aver letto la notizia sui quotidiani. È una giornalista di sky. Io neppure ho sky. Come vedi anche a starne fuori le informazioni arrivano lo stesso. Basta solo leggere i titoli dei giornali.
No, a me non hanno hackerato nulla dal telefono. Ma non ci vuole molto a beccare se lo si vuole informazioni su altri. L'ho fatto con mia moglie e il suo amante, entrando anche in possesso delle loro foto. E poi... i cellulari possono essere rubati, o persi. I computer possono andare in assistenza. Io mi devo fidare delle persone e allo stesso tempo avere garanzie che qualsiasi tipo di informazione non venga utilizzata al di fuori del canale per cui è stata creata.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ...
> L esibizionismo è legittimo
> 
> Ma ha un problema, ha bisogno di un pubblico
> ...


Quando ero ragazzo - alle medie - il mio compagno di classe mostrò le foto di nudo di una di seconda. Puoi immaginare le reazioni di noi maschi alla cosa. Che rimase però segreta, solo tra noi e che non compromise nulla nella vita di quella ragazza. Oggi questa capacità di limitarsi non esiste più, non per niente si parla di cyberbullismo per i minori.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Quando ero ragazzo - alle medie - il mio compagno di classe mostrò le foto di nudo di una di seconda. Puoi immaginare le reazioni di noi maschi alla cosa. Che rimase però segreta, solo tra noi e che non compromise nulla nella vita di quella ragazza. Oggi questa capacità di limitarsi non esiste più, non per niente si parla di cyberbullismo per i minori.


È il fascino del potere dell informazione. E mostrar questo potere è tentazione forte per parecchi

"Tu dici che quella ragazza è tutta casa e chiesa?.. Aah.. Povero ingenuo.. Tu sapessi... Guarda qui!! Mi raccomando però.. Non dirlo a nessuno.."

E parte la giostra


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Tornando alla questione iniziale... questa ragazza ha subito violenza. Mediatica sicuramente, ma pur sempre violenza è. E  come a livello di violenza sessuale nessuno oggi si sognerebbe di imputare agli abiti succinti indossati dalla ragazza un concorso di colpa e in giurisprudenza pure un consenso che vien meno durante il rapporto è stupro - giustamente - e nessuno si mette a fare valutazioni sull'intelligenza della donna e sulle sue azioni prima di aver subito violenza - ci son voluti anni perché la colpa della donna venisse meno - identicamente una donna deve essere difendibile senza esser giudicata anche in ambito mediatico, dove la violenza può comportare ripercussioni tragiche sulla vita reale come si è visto in questo caso e in altri. Questo perché un web dove vengono garantite tutele è un web libero.


----------



## feather (22 Settembre 2016)

Trovo molto interessante che mediamente le donne del forum mettano l'accento sull'ingenuità di lei mentre gli uomini sulla colpa di loro. 
Credo sia indicativo..


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che non corrisponde, ma se rimane nell'ambito ristretto degli amici di riferimento,  non è un mio problema sindacare se sia una cosa riprovevole o no. È riprovevole essere esibizionista? Forse per molti, ma che diritto ho io di giudicare? A questa ragazza è stata data della cagna, della troia e queste sono state le cose più gentili da parte di persone che sono al di fuori di qualsiasi circuito esibizionistico, semplicemente attirate da alcuni articoli di alcune testate giornalistiche. Ma una persona potrà essere libera di essere esibizionista (ma anche coatta, scema, diversa) senza essere costretta a sottoporsi al giudizio del mondo?


non è riprovevole essere esibizionista. E' da ingenue fare l'esibizionista e non sapere di non poter reggere i commenti
Che la gente non dovrebbe commentare è vero, che non viviamo a fantasilandia ma in questa società anche


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più che altro dovrebbe pensare se le sue spalle sono più larghe del giudizio del mondo prima di.
> perchè per quanto tu la invochi, non esiste nessuna legge che freni il giudizio, a parte il buonsenso.
> che secondo me -ribadisco- parte dall'esimersi anche solo di guardare.


:up::up::up::up::up:
L'hai detto meglio di me


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In questi giorni su alcuni gruppi fb girano le foto di Diletta Satta. Rubate dal suo cellulare. È tutto illegale: non c'è il consenso della persona ritratta e le foto sono state rubate da un hacker. Eppure circolano, con giudizi disgustosi in chiosa. La legge che tutela la persona c'è ma non viene applicata. E intanto queste foto o video vengono condivisi tra migliaia di persone. Io continuo a dire che c'è un problema indipendentemente dal comportamento ingenuo o idiota da parte di alcuni, su cui trovo inutile soffermarsi.


E direi che questo non è paragonabile al caso di cui parliamo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Trovo molto interessante che mediamente le donne del forum mettano l'accento sull'ingenuità di lei mentre gli uomini sulla colpa di loro.
> Credo sia indicativo..



a me sembra che la colpa di loro sia evidente per tutti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che non corrisponde, ma se rimane nell'ambito ristretto degli amici di riferimento,  non è un mio problema sindacare se sia una cosa riprovevole o no. È riprovevole essere esibizionista? Forse per molti, ma che diritto ho io di giudicare? A questa ragazza è stata data della cagna, della troia e queste sono state le cose più gentili da parte di persone che sono al di fuori di qualsiasi circuito esibizionistico, semplicemente attirate da alcuni articoli di alcune testate giornalistiche. Ma una persona potrà essere libera di essere esibizionista (ma anche coatta, scema, diversa) senza essere costretta a sottoporsi al giudizio del mondo?


Quoto. Ma il punto vero che non viene considerato è che è stata esibizionista con 4 persone. Non 4 sconosciuti, ma 4 persone con cui aveva rapporti intimi. Non esibizionista in Piazza Navona. Non su Youporn. 

E se 4 sembrano/sono tanti, bisognerebbe pensare che alla tizia probabilmente ne è bastato 1 solo per essere sputtanata: non credo che tutti e 4 saranno condannati. 

E bisogna considerare anche che 2 (marito+amante) sono una situazione abbastanza diffusa.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma il punto vero che non viene considerato è che è stata esibizionista con 4 persone. Non 4 sconosciuti, ma 4 persone con cui aveva rapporti intimi. Non esibizionista in Piazza Navona. Non su Youporn.
> 
> E se 4 sembrano/sono tanti, bisognerebbe pensare che alla tizia probabilmente ne è bastato 1 solo per essere sputtanata: non credo che tutti e 4 saranno condannati.
> 
> E bisogna considerare anche che 2 (marito+amante) sono una situazione abbastanza diffusa.


Vero, proprio sulla scia di questo tragico evento, sono venute fuori storie donne che avevano fatto un video con i propri mariti/fidanzati 
finita la relazione questi video sono stati pubblicati dai suddetti ex ed è iniziata la gogna pubblica.
l'unica cosa che possono insegnare certi episodi è che non ci si può fidare di nessuno


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma il punto vero che non viene considerato è che è stata esibizionista con 4 persone. Non 4 sconosciuti, ma 4 persone con cui aveva rapporti intimi. Non esibizionista in Piazza Navona. Non su Youporn.
> 
> E se 4 sembrano/sono tanti, bisognerebbe pensare che alla tizia probabilmente ne è bastato 1 solo per essere sputtanata: non credo che tutti e 4 saranno condannati.
> 
> E bisogna considerare anche che 2 (marito+amante) sono una situazione abbastanza diffusa.


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma il punto vero che non viene considerato è che è stata esibizionista con 4 persone. Non 4 sconosciuti, ma 4 persone con cui aveva rapporti intimi. Non esibizionista in Piazza Navona. Non su Youporn.
> 
> E se 4 sembrano/sono tanti, bisognerebbe pensare che alla tizia probabilmente ne è bastato 1 solo per essere sputtanata: non credo che tutti e 4 saranno condannati.
> 
> E bisogna considerare anche che 2 (marito+amante) sono una situazione abbastanza diffusa.


Anche una merda ha amici intimi e amiche intime.

E uno che ti può fregare a un bel momento, non ce l ha scritto in fronte, purtroppo

È dopo che lo vedi

Bisogna capirlo prima da una serie si cose, e' difficilissimo, e in ogni caso non c'e garanzia assoluta.

Gli amici intimi sono anche quelli che ti leccano tutti i risparmi, ti fan fare investimenti sbagliati, ti trascinano nei loro casini, etc.. Etc...

Con gli stronzi che possono rovinarti a questa maniera, c'è anche chi ci mette su famiglia e ci fa convintamente progetti di vita.

Ti diranno che son persone meravigliose, e loro si che le conoscono davvero bene e in profondità. (Prima)


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero, proprio sulla scia di questo tragico evento, sono venute fuori storie donne che avevano fatto un video con i propri mariti/fidanzati
> finita la relazione questi video sono stati pubblicati dai suddetti ex ed è iniziata la gogna pubblica.
> l'unica cosa che possono insegnare certi episodi è che non ci si può fidare di nessuno


Dovremmo imparare a stigmatizzare questi comportamenti maschili. E allo stesso tempo non scandalizzarci o giudicare negativamente i comportamenti sessuali femminili che non ci appartengono.  È un cambiamento di costume necessario per um web che sembra diventato ricettacolo di istinti primitivi e che sta riportandoci indietro nel tempo.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche una merda ha amici intimi e amiche intime.
> 
> E uno che ti può fregare a un bel momento, non ce l ha scritto in fronte, purtroppo
> 
> ...


Tra l'altro anche Gesù aveva delle buone compagnie. Ma ne è bastato uno... solo uno... alla fine.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Tra l'altro anche Gesù aveva delle buone compagnie. Ma ne è bastato uno... solo uno... alla fine.


E bene o male, in una maniera o nella altra, in forma più o meno leggera, ... Gli apostoli lo han tradito un po tutti...

Ci sono infinite lezioni di vita nella storia di gesu


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dovremmo imparare a stigmatizzare questi comportamenti maschili. *E allo stesso tempo non scandalizzarci o giudicare negativamente i comportamenti sessuali femminili che non ci appartengono*.  È un cambiamento di costume necessario per um web che sembra diventato ricettacolo di istinti primitivi e che sta riportandoci indietro nel tempo.


Ma chi lo sta facendo?
Chi è scandalizzata?
E chi stigmatizza i comportamenti maschili?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dovremmo imparare a stigmatizzare questi comportamenti maschili. E allo stesso tempo non scandalizzarci o giudicare negativamente i comportamenti sessuali femminili che non ci appartengono.  È un cambiamento di costume necessario per um web che sembra diventato ricettacolo di istinti primitivi e che sta riportandoci indietro nel tempo.


E' che il web sembra dare un anonimato che libera la frustrazione e il concetto di branco contro X, che serve a chi così si sente realizzato ( misero) 
è miserevole in effetti, umanamente parlando, ma tant'è.
ribadisco che star fuori da certi circuiti mentali e comportamentali è la miglior cosa


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi lo sta facendo?
> Chi è scandalizzata?
> E chi stigmatizza i comportamenti maschili?


Sul web lei è diventata la troia. La cagna. Quella che aveva tradito il fidanzato. Fuori dal web anche peggio. 
Cosa aveva fatto di tanto sbagliato?
Un pompino a un amante probabilmente in una messinscena esibizionistica con la complicità del fidanzato (che infatti l'ha aiutata fino all'ultimo). Evento tanto raro?
Possiamo dire che si è meritata la gogna?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sul web lei è diventata la troia. La cagna. Quella che aveva tradito il fidanzato. Fuori dal web anche peggio.
> Cosa aveva fatto di tanto sbagliato?
> Un pompino a un amante probabilmente in una messinscena esibizionistica con la complicità del fidanzato (che infatti l'ha aiutata fino all'ultimo). Evento tanto raro?
> Possiamo dire che si è meritata la gogna?


Non si è meritata nulla
Non ha fatto nulla per evitarlo
Ovvio che la cosa giusta in un mondo perfetto, in una società perfetta sarebbe stato che nessuno avesse commentato
Ma viviamo purtroppo in questa società e lei è stata ingenua. E a 30 anni non si dovrebbe esserlo
Hai una figlia, cosa le diresti riguardo certi video e foto?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non si è meritata nulla
> Non ha fatto nulla per evitarlo
> Ovvio che la cosa giusta in un mondo perfetto, in una società perfetta sarebbe stato che nessuno avesse commentato
> Ma viviamo purtroppo in questa società e lei è stata ingenua. E a 30 anni non si dovrebbe esserlo
> Hai una figlia, cosa le diresti riguardo certi video e foto?


No in una società perfetta chi aveva ricevuto quel video, non lo avrebbe dovuto  replicare a terzi


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' che il web sembra dare un anonimato che libera la frustrazione e il concetto di branco contro X, che serve a chi così si sente realizzato ( misero)
> è miserevole in effetti, umanamente parlando, ma tant'è.
> ribadisco che star fuori da certi circuiti mentali e comportamentali è la miglior cosa


Per noi (per me) vicino ai 50 anni posso pensare che questa sia una soluzione. Ma mi accorgo che la vita delle nuove generazioni è dominata dal virtuale. Difficile fare finta non sia determinante o che non ci possa toccare. In qualche modo, soprattutto avendo dei figli. Utopistico pensare di insegnare noi adulti ai ragazzi il buon comportamento sul web, se risulta incomprensibile anche a noi. E difficile contrastare la morale del virtuale, molto più primitiva e istintuale, con l'etica del  reale. È tutto ancora da costruire, come ci insegna questa storia dove - ho letto in giro sui social - in fondo "lei se lo è andata a cercare". Un concetto che credevo culturalmente superato da decenni.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No in una società perfetta chi aveva ricevuto quel video, non lo avrebbe dovuto  replicare a terzi


si anche questo
Resta che sappiamo tutti in che società viviamo
E lo dice una che di inculate ne ha prese da persone di cui si fidava
Inculate però che ho saputo gestire


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No in una società perfetta chi aveva ricevuto quel video, non lo avrebbe dovuto  replicare a terzi


Esatto.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> si anche questo
> Resta che sappiamo tutti in che società viviamo
> E lo dice una che di inculate ne ha prese da persone di cui si fidava
> Inculate però che ho saputo gestire


Sì, ma la società siamo anche noi e mi sembra corretto avere ambizioni affinché migliori.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per noi (per me) vicino ai 50 anni posso pensare che questa sia una soluzione. Ma mi accorgo che la vita delle nuove generazioni è dominata dal virtuale. Difficile fare finta non sia determinante o che non ci possa toccare. In qualche modo, soprattutto avendo dei figli. Utopistico pensare di insegnare noi adulti ai ragazzi il buon comportamento sul web, se risulta incomprensibile anche a noi. E difficile contrastare la morale del virtuale, molto più primitiva e istintuale, con l'etica del  reale. È tutto ancora da costruire, come ci insegna questa storia dove - ho letto in giro sui social - in fondo "lei se lo è andata a cercare". Un concetto che credevo culturalmente superato da decenni.


Ti quoto a parte la prima frase  anche tra i 50enni ci sta gente così


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> si anche questo
> Resta che sappiamo tutti in che società viviamo
> E lo dice una che di inculate ne ha prese da persone di cui si fidava
> Inculate però che ho saputo gestire


Ma sai le inculate da persone che conosci le puoi gestire meglio perché appunto li affronti e poi li sfanculi
mentre essere messa alla gogna da sconosciuti se non sei più che forte può creare un sacco di problemi


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma la società siamo anche noi e mi sembra corretto avere ambizioni affinché migliori.


E chi non le ha? 
Certo che spero che episodi come questi non capitino più
Mi auguro anche che la gente compia azioni sapendo a che rischio va incontro però


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non si è meritata nulla
> Non ha fatto nulla per evitarlo
> Ovvio che la cosa giusta in un mondo perfetto, in una società perfetta sarebbe stato che nessuno avesse commentato
> Ma viviamo purtroppo in questa società e lei è stata ingenua. E a 30 anni non si dovrebbe esserlo
> Hai una figlia, cosa le diresti riguardo certi video e foto?


Sarei ipocrita se le dicessi di non farli visto che io li ho fatti. E visto che lei è cresciuta con le foto di sua mamma nuda sulle riviste esattamente come la vede in spiaggia. Mi piacerebbe pensare che non sarà mai criminalizzata o dileggiata per le sue - libere - scelte da alcuno.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai le inculate da persone che conosci le puoi gestire meglio perché appunto li affronti e poi li sfanculi
> mentre essere messa alla gogna da sconosciuti se non sei più che forte può creare un sacco di problemi


Ed è quello che sostengo
Se non sai se sei forte abbastanza non ti cacci in certi casini


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma la società siamo anche noi e mi sembra corretto avere ambizioni affinché migliori.


Appunto :up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sarei ipocrita se le dicessi di non farli visto che io li ho fatti. E visto che lei è cresciuta con le foto di sua mamma nuda sulle riviste esattamente come la vede in spiaggia. Mi piacerebbe pensare che non sarà mai criminalizzata o dileggiata per le sue - libere - scelte da alcuno.


Piacerebbe a tutti ma visto che il rischio c'è mi accerterei che abbia le spalle per affrontarlo. Altrimenti se ne può fare a meno
Anche io li ho fatti e cancellati dopo averli visti in mia presenza


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Piacerebbe a tutti ma visto che il rischio c'è mi accerterei che abbia le spalle per affrontarlo. Altrimenti se ne può fare a meno
> Anche io li ho fatti e cancellati dopo averli visti in mia presenza


Io non ho fatto un cazzo di foto mai, invece.
Ho trombato e basta...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto un cazzo di foto mai, invece.
> *Ho trombato e basta.*..


Molto meglio


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto un cazzo di foto mai, invece.
> Ho trombato e basta...


Nun te preoccupa' non sei il solo :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Si però quando sarò vecchio e sfoglio le foto dell album coi miei nipotini che gli faccio vedere...? 

Il nonno alla prima comunione.. Qui quando era militare.. Qui quando si laureò... E poi... ?? Basta..?... 

E se li deludo..?...


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si però quando sarò vecchio e sfoglio le foto dell album coi miei nipotini che gli faccio vedere...?
> 
> Il nonno alla prima comunione.. Qui quando era militare.. Qui quando si laureò... E poi... ?? Basta..?...
> 
> E se li deludo..?...


Le foto del matrimonio no?


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sarei ipocrita se le dicessi di non farli visto che io li ho fatti. E visto che lei è cresciuta con le foto di sua mamma nuda sulle riviste esattamente come la vede in spiaggia. Mi piacerebbe pensare che non sarà mai criminalizzata o dileggiata per le sue - libere - scelte da alcuno.


Certo che tua moglie dovrebbe essere un bel pezzo di femmina...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche una merda ha amici intimi e amiche intime.
> 
> E uno che ti può fregare a un bel momento, non ce l ha scritto in fronte, purtroppo
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Tra l'altro anche Gesù aveva delle buone compagnie. Ma ne è bastato uno... solo uno... alla fine.


Tutti noi viviamo sulla base di pregiudizi, la maggior parte dei quali positivi. Presupponiamo che gli altri automobilisti rispetteranno il codice della strada e si fermeranno con il rosso e resteranno nella loro corsia, ma qualche volta non avviene  (vero Oscuro?) non per questo veniamo giudicati imprudenti perché siamo passati con il verde e abbiamo viaggiato nella nostra corsia. Allo stesso modo non siamo stati imprudenti a sposarci (odio un po' sì) solo perché siamo stati a tradirti.
Il fatto è che viene considerato una conseguenza possibile che le donne vengano messe alla gogna per aver fatto sesso e dagli stessi uomini con cui l'hanno fatto!
Quando si ha un amante ci si sente relativamente sicure perché anche lui, se sposato, ha ugualmente da perdere se la cosa venisse di dominio pubblico.
Ma per il sesso tra single è diverso perché la donna corre sempre un rischio.
E la testa delle persone la cambia il comportamento di ognuno di noi.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti noi viviamo sulla base di pregiudizi, la maggior parte dei quali positivi. Presupponiamo che gli altri automobilisti rispetteranno il codice della strada e si fermeranno con il rosso e resteranno nella loro corsia, ma qualche volta non avviene  (vero Oscuro?) non per questo veniamo giudicati imprudenti perché siamo passati con il verde e abbiamo viaggiato nella nostra corsia. Allo stesso modo non siamo stati imprudenti a sposarci (odio un po' sì) solo perché siamo stati a tradirti.
> Il fatto è che viene considerato una conseguenza possibile che le donne vengano messe alla gogna per aver fatto sesso e dagli stessi uomini con cui l'hanno fatto!
> Quando si ha un amante ci si sente relativamente sicure perché anche lui, se sposato, ha ugualmente da perdere se la cosa venisse di dominio pubblico.
> Ma per il sesso tra single è diverso perché la donna corre sempre un rischio.
> E la testa delle persone la cambia il comportamento di ognuno di noi.


Non sono d accordo 
Non è un fenomeno che colpisce solo la femmina
La gogna se la sono beccata anche Lapo Ellkan e Marrazzo, e non l hanno certo cercata, anzi

È il meccanismo della gogna che è intimamente legato alla "fame di scoop" 

Siamo tutti potenzialmente un po giornalisti con questa storia di facebook, affamati di leggere e divulgare novità

C'e' chi su facebook mette anche  una curegga del suo cane, pur di "vendere" al pubblico una notizia, figuriamoci una notizia di questo tipo...

Io non lo farei mai, ma c'è chi è incapace di resistere a divulgare

Dobbiamo prenderne atto


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo
> Non è un fenomeno che colpisce solo la femmina
> La gogna se la sono beccata anche Lapo Ellkan e Marrazzo, e non l hanno certo cercata, anzi
> 
> ...



Ma quei due andavano con delle trans inguardabili,  fatti e strafatti, caso completamente diverso.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*



disincantata ha detto:


> Ma quei due andavano con delle trans inguardabili,  fatti e strafatti, caso completamente diverso.


E allora?
Hanno ammazzato qualcuno?
Vivevano la loro sessualità, si direbbe..

Senza dar noia a nessuno..

A me in fondo al mese non mi è mancato nulla del mio stipendio..


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora?
> Hanno ammazzato qualcuno?
> Vivevano la loro sessualità, si direbbe..
> 
> ...



Ho solo detto che sono casi completamente diversi,  comunque hanno messo tutto a tacere ma se non ricordo male nel caso Marrazzo ci scappo' si anche il morto.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*



disincantata ha detto:


> Ho solo detto che sono casi completamente diversi,  comunque hanno messo tutto a tacere ma se non ricordo male nel caso Marrazzo ci scappo' si anche il morto.


Mah.. Io ricordo di interviste esclusive alle amiche di Lapo e di Marrazzo, reportages, serate intere di dibattiti, altro che tacere.

E loro non avevano di certo provocato la cosa, lo facevano di nascosto

Voglio dire che alla gogna è soggetto anche il maschio x motivi sessuali

Perché la gogna è sempre strumentale alla notizia, allo scoop, allo scandalo, al chiacchericcio

Siamo tutti nella stessa barca


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo
> Non è un fenomeno che colpisce solo la femmina
> La gogna se la sono beccata anche Lapo Ellkan e Marrazzo, e non l hanno certo cercata, anzi
> 
> ...


E no. No proprio la stessa cosa. Un uomo finisce alla gogna 1) se è famoso 2) se si intuisce la possibilità che abbia assunto un ruolo femminile.
Quindi questi casi confermano e non smentiscono che è sempre chi ha il ruolo "passivo " a essere dileggiato.
Tutto rientra in una visione maschilista delle relazioni e della società.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. No proprio la stessa cosa. Un uomo finisce alla gogna 1) se è famoso 2) se si intuisce la possibilità che abbia assunto un ruolo femminile.
> Quindi questi casi confermano e non smentiscono che è sempre chi ha il ruolo "passivo " a essere dileggiato.
> Tutto rientra in una visione maschilista delle relazioni e della società.


Io ti dico una cosa...
Io non sono un uomo famoso
E mi piacciono solo le donne

Se uo stasera girassi un video come quello con una donna, e lo mandassi in giro con l idea di far ingelosire mia moglie...

E quel video prendesse il giro che ha preso il video della povera ragazza..

Io tra 3 mesi sarei un uomo completamente rovinato

Professionalmente, umanamente, eticamente e moralmente

Su questo , anche se sono un uomo, ho pochissimi dubbi


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ti dico una cosa...
> Io non sono un uomo famoso
> E mi piacciono solo le donne
> 
> ...


A me sembra che confondi le cose.
Certamente se viene scoperto un tradimento, in qualunque modo, ci sono delle conseguenze. Le conseguenze sono sul piano privato e possono essere molto pesanti. Ma non è di ipotesi che stiamo parlando ma di un fatto reale in cui gli uomini coprotagonisti non hanno subito un bel niente, mentre la ragazza sì.
E, purtroppo, è così da sempre.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che confondi le cose.
> Certamente se viene scoperto un tradimento, in qualunque modo, ci sono delle conseguenze. Le conseguenze sono sul piano privato e possono essere molto pesanti. Ma non è di ipotesi che stiamo parlando ma di un fatto reale in cui gli uomini coprotagonisti non hanno subito un bel niente, mentre la ragazza sì.
> E, purtroppo, è così da sempre.


Ti ci levo anche la moglie allora 
Sono scapolo

Sarei completamente rovinato lo stesso

Ma tanto non lo giro, ora vado a nanna


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti ci levo anche la moglie allora
> Sono scapolo
> 
> Sarei completamente rovinato lo stesso
> ...


Se fai il prete forse, ma solo forse.:carneval:


----------



## danny (23 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Certo che tua moglie dovrebbe essere un bel pezzo di femmina...


No. Perché?
Nel naturismo di base si vive il proprio corpo senza i vincoli dell'età e della bellezza.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fai il prete forse, ma solo forse.:carneval:


Se faccio il prete x 3 mesi in chiesa faccio il pienone anche alla messa delle 18 dei vecchietti, questo è sicuro 

Ma il punto è che chi va sopra le righe in certi campi, non riscuote mai tutte queste simpatie .... Uomo o donna che sia. 

Di facciata si, e capisco che molti si accontentino della facciata, ma al primo sbaglio o alla prima pernacchia...

Basta guardar Balotelli che col social ci mandava le foto con tutte le sue amiche, e poi al primo errore in campo veniva ricoperto di insulti e prese di culo.

Passi sempre da quello che vuol fare il furbo, da quello che sa fare a trombare solo lui... Da quello che fa il ganzo.
Anche se sei un uomo

E come hai una minima incertezza vieni seppellito e paghi pegno

La gogna sul web è pronta sempre x chi si lancia esibizionisticamente oltre le righe, maschio o femmina che sia


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No. Perché?
> Nel naturismo di base si vive il proprio corpo senza i vincoli dell'età e della bellezza.


Avevo letto nel tuo post precedente di riviste...Perciò.


----------



## danny (23 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se faccio il prete x 3 mesi in chiesa faccio il pienone anche alla messa delle 18 dei vecchietti, questo è sicuro
> 
> Ma il punto è che chi va sopra le righe in certi campi, non riscuote mai tutte queste simpatie .... Uomo o donna che sia.
> 
> ...


Quindi il web è conformista?
La tesi è interessante. 
Conformista e anche reazionario.


----------



## danny (23 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Avevo letto nel tuo post precedente di riviste...Perciò.


Sì, di settore.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Quindi il web è conformista?
> La tesi è interessante.
> Conformista e anche reazionario.


Non so.. Dico quel che tutti in fondo viviamo e vediamo

Una mia collega posta foto in continuazione su facebook della sua giornata, prende migliaia di like da colleghi e amici, poi alla macchinetta del caffè sento ironiche sghignazzate sulle foto che ha postato (da maschi e femmine che gli hanno messo Like)

A me interessa quel che ci sta sotto nelle cose e nelle persone, non quello che emerge in superficie.

A modo suo è esibizionista anche lei, con questa semplice dinamica farei poca fatica a capire l ironia che mi ricoprirebbe da testa a piedi, se mettessi inopinatamente in giro un mio video hard (casomai lo facessi)


----------



## danny (23 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. Dico quel che tutti in fondo viviamo e vediamo
> 
> Una mia collega posta foto in continuazione su facebook della sua giornata, prende migliaia di like da colleghi e amici, poi alla macchinetta del caffè sento ironiche sghignazzate sulle foto che ha postato (da maschi e femmine che gli hanno messo Like)
> 
> ...


Sto leggendo l'intervento di Nicka nella discussione Licenziamento. La sensazione che ho - dopo anni di frequentazione web - che si stiano perdendo le istanze iniziali progressiste - come mezzo popolare di diffusione di informazioni, quando il web era ancora di nicchia - per evolversi in un formidabile strumento di controllo sulle persone, una banca dati che arriva a influenzare e controllare la vita reale. E in senso reazionario, omologando le opinioni delle persone a un livello conforme alle attese medie di chi scrive di più (e non di chi ha capacità e competenze adeguate per farlo). Mi fanno paura le crociate popolari contro la 'rea' di aver girato un mezzo porno. Mi riportano indietro di decenni. Ma sono anche altri contenuti a turbarmi.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Sto leggendo l'intervento di Nicka nella discussione Licenziamento. La sensazione che ho - dopo anni di frequentazione web - che si stiano perdendo le istanze iniziali progressiste - come mezzo popolare di diffusione di informazioni, quando il web era ancora di nicchia - per evolversi in un formidabile strumento di controllo sulle persone, una banca dati che arriva a influenzare e controllare la vita reale. E in senso reazionario, omologando le opinioni delle persone a un livello conforme alle attese medie di chi scrive di più (e non di chi ha capacità e competenze adeguate per farlo). Mi fanno paura le crociate popolari contro la 'rea' di aver girato un mezzo porno. Mi riportano indietro di decenni. Ma sono anche altri contenuti a turbarmi.


Condivido appieno
Prevenzione e prudenza è oggi mille volte più di qualche anno fa, la parola d ordine


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sto leggendo l'intervento di Nicka nella discussione Licenziamento. La sensazione che ho - dopo anni di frequentazione web - che si stiano perdendo le istanze iniziali progressiste - come mezzo popolare di diffusione di informazioni, quando il web era ancora di nicchia - per evolversi in un formidabile strumento di controllo sulle persone, una banca dati che arriva a influenzare e controllare la vita reale. E in senso reazionario, omologando le opinioni delle persone a un livello conforme alle attese medie di chi scrive di più (e non di chi ha capacità e competenze adeguate per farlo). *Mi fanno paura le crociate popolari contro la 'rea' di aver girato un mezzo porno*. Mi riportano indietro di decenni. Ma sono anche altri contenuti a turbarmi.


vado OT o forse no, in questo momento una cosa che "mi fa paura" del web è anche la ricerca spasmodica e morbosa di contenuti concernenti tragedie e dolore.

il video del salvataggio di Giulia (sisma del 24.08) è diventato virale. ma è possibile? ma tu utente x, l'hai visto sicuramente al tg. che bisogno c'è - o meglio, quale bisogno devi soddisfare se hai necessità di vederlo, e rivederlo, e condividerlo....? non so, pensavo anche a questo.

io sarò sicuramente una cyberutente strana perché in presenza di tragedie evito di vedere/rivedere/condividere video di questo tipo. così come pur conoscendo la storia di BRAVOH io il video di Tiziana non l'ho visto. non l'ho cercato, non me ne è importato nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. Dico quel che tutti in fondo viviamo e vediamo
> 
> Una mia collega posta foto in continuazione su facebook della sua giornata, prende migliaia di like da colleghi e amici, poi alla macchinetta del caffè sento ironiche sghignazzate sulle foto che ha postato (da maschi e femmine che gli hanno messo Like)
> 
> ...


Anche una mia collega. Anch'io la critico, non pubblicamente, ma perché mi sembra strano il suo bisogno di approvazione. Questo non ha niente a che vedere con la gogna per le proprie scelte personali.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche una mia collega. Anch'io la critico, non pubblicamente, ma perché mi sembra strano il suo bisogno di approvazione. Questo non ha niente a che vedere con la gogna per le proprie scelte personali.


M come puoi non notare i comuni denominatori delle 2 situazioni?

La notizia a tutti i costi, lo scoop, lo choc, la voglia di stupire, la richiesta di attenzione.... L esposizione crescente di se strumentale a tutto questo.

A me va benissimo, non da alcun fastidio. E alla mia collega non dico proprio nulla, ne metto like quando posta una foto a passeggio col cane..

Ma l esposizione di se implica reazione.
Richiede reazione
Ha bisogno di reazione

Il guaio è che non sempre è quella desiderata, e può in certi casi particolari anche degenerare


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vado OT o forse no, in questo momento una cosa che "mi fa paura" del web è anche la ricerca spasmodica e morbosa di contenuti concernenti tragedie e dolore.
> 
> il video del salvataggio di Giulia (sisma del 24.08) è diventato virale. ma è possibile? ma tu utente x, l'hai visto sicuramente al tg. che bisogno c'è - o meglio, quale bisogno devi soddisfare se hai necessità di vederlo, e rivederlo, e condividerlo....? non so, pensavo anche a questo.
> 
> io sarò sicuramente una cyberutente strana perché in presenza di tragedie evito di vedere/rivedere/condividere video di questo tipo. così come pur conoscendo la storia di BRAVOH io il video di Tiziana non l'ho visto. non l'ho cercato, non me ne è importato nulla.


Neanch'io ne sapevo niente.  Non condivido neppure video di dolore, ma neppure "umoristici", né catene di Sant'Antonio, ecc.
Ma le catene di Sant'Antonio non sono state inventate con il web, adesso hanno una possibilità di diffusione enorme 
Evidentemente , né tu né io rappresentiamo, come diceva Danny, la massa del web.
Non è necessario poi essere una massa perché, un mezzo così facile e diffuso, permette anche a una minoranza molto attiva di diffondere contenuti  e avere una visibilità enorme, sproporzionata sia rispetto al numero, sia al peso culturale o politico.
E questo è stato ben sfruttato da Casaleggio, indipendentemente dal giudizio politico che si può dare del fenomeno.
Per diffondere le proprie idee e il proprio marchio se si usano mezzi tradizionali sono necessari investimenti di tempo delle persone e risorse economiche per stampare manifesti, opuscoli ecc. 
Nel web non solo tutto è molto facile, rapido ed economico, ma addirittura si può guadagnare.
E l'utilizzo dei mezzi elettronici dà di per sé sensazione di competenza e di potere.
Però il potere viene data sempre da chi lo riconosce.
Credo che rischiamo di considerare quello che vediamo frequentemente rappresentativo della realtà, anche quando cosí non è.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vado OT o forse no, in questo momento una cosa che "mi fa paura" del web è anche la ricerca spasmodica e morbosa di contenuti concernenti tragedie e dolore.
> 
> il video del salvataggio di Giulia (sisma del 24.08) è diventato virale. ma è possibile? ma tu utente x, l'hai visto sicuramente al tg. che bisogno c'è - o meglio, quale bisogno devi soddisfare se hai necessità di vederlo, e rivederlo, e condividerlo....? non so, pensavo anche a questo.
> 
> io sarò sicuramente una cyberutente strana perché in presenza di tragedie evito di vedere/rivedere/condividere video di questo tipo. così come pur conoscendo la storia di BRAVOH io il video di Tiziana non l'ho visto. non l'ho cercato, non me ne è importato nulla.


Neanch'io l'ho visto, ma ho seguito le reazioni. Mi trovo d'accordo con te sui contenuti postati, spesso utili solo ad accrescere i like o aumentare i click.


----------



## Kid (28 Settembre 2016)

Il cyberbullismo è, ad oggi, tecnicamente impossibile da limitare, leggi o non leggi.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Il cyberbullismo è, ad oggi, tecnicamente impossibile da limitare, leggi o non leggi.


Lo penso anche io


----------

